# اللغة العربية والاسلام



## كرستينا (28 مارس 2007)

*

كتاب اللغة العربية في جميع السنين الدراسية من ادب ونصوص وبلاغة وتعبير وقواعد وحتى القراءة عبارة عن دين اسلامي لانه ملئ بالقرآن والاحاديث , وعلى التلميذ ان يحفظها , وكأن اللغة العربية خاصة بالاسلام والمسلمين , وهذا طبعا من الاخطاء الشائعة وهو الربط بين اللغة العربية والاسلام .
 والمعروف ان اللغة العربية هي احدى اللغات السامية واقدمها واغناها بالمعاني , وترجع الى سام ابن نوح عاشر الآباء من آدم .
فمن البديهي ان ترجع اللغة العربية الى ما قبل الاسلام بعشرات المئات من السنين . وقد سبقت دعوة محمد وعاصرتها أديان وثنية وأديان الهية منها اليهودية والمسيحية , وكان هؤلاء يتكلمون العربية ويجيدونها نثرا وشعرا ويتبارون بها في الاسواق . 
ومن بين المسيحيين العرب المتفوقين في اللغة العربية كثيرين أذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : 
1) الاخطل _ وكان نصرانيا من بني تغلب (640_708) 
2) قس بن ساعدة _ توفي سنة 600 للميلاد كان اديبا من نصارى نجران ,ومن احبارها وصار اسقفا لنجران وكان خطيب العرب وشاعرهم وحكيمهم وكان يعظ القوم في سوق عكاظ , وكان أول من خطب على مرتفع او ناقة واول من اتكأ على سيف او عصا عند خطبته 
3) ورقة بن نوفل _ توفي سنة 611وهو من حكماء الجاهلية وكان نصرانيا , وترجم الانجيل الى اللغة العربية 
4) حنين بن اسحق _ (808_873) هو طبيب نصراني من قبيلة عباد العربية , ولد في الحيرة بالعراق , ودرس اليونانية , عينه الخليفة المأمون على بيت الحكمة , من ترجماته : كتب أفلاطون مثل ( تيماوس ) و ( القوانين ) , وبعض كتب أرسطو مثل : ( المقولات ) و ( الطبيعيات ) و (الاخلاق الكبرى ) و ( المعادن ) . وله كتب ( عشر مقالات في العين ) و ( المدخل في الطب ) و ( في الاغذية ) و ( في تدبير الناقهين ) و ( في الادوية المسهلة ) . 
وقد ذكر الانجيل اللغة العربية بين اللغات اللتي تكلم بها تلاميذ المسيح له المجد ورسله يوم حلول الروح القدس , وكان بين الحاضرين لهذا العيد العظيم قوم من البلاد العربية ,, ولما سمعوا التلاميذ يتكلمون باللغة العربية , قالوا في ذهول وابهار (( ترى اليس كل هؤلاء الذين يتكلمون جليليين , فكيف نسمع نحن كل واحد منا لغته هو اللتي ولد فيها . منا فرتيون , وماديون , وعيلاميون , وسكان ما بين النهرين , ومصر , وانحاء ليبيا , وعرب , ونسمعهم يحدثون بجلائل اعمال الله بلغاتنا نحن )) أعمال الرسل 2 : 7_ 11  
وقد ترجم الانجيل الى لغة العرب لمنفعة المسيحيين من العرب , وكان المسيحيين آنذاك يقرأونه بالعربية . وعندما أشار القرآن الى الانجيل كان الانجيل بترجمته العربية معروفا ومقروءا عند المسيحيين في بلاد العرب من قديم قبل ظهور محمد بزمن .
والخلاصة من هذا كله ان اللغة العربية هي لغة الناطقين بالضاد من قديم الزمان وثنيين جاهليين , مسيحيين ومسلمين . 
فلماذا نضطر نحن المسيحيين دراسة وحفظ هذه المواد المليئة باللآيات القرآنية ولماذا يزيفون التاريخ , بتجاهل دور المسيحيين في الدفاع عن الوطن , يركزون على الوطنيين المسلمين مثل مصطفى كامل وسعد زغلول ومكرم عبيد ومحمد فريد وغيرهم ونسوا او تناسوا ان هؤلاء الوطنيين كان لهم اصدقاء مسيحيين لا يقلون عنهم وطنية ودفاع عن الوطن . يحفظون التلاميذ منذ صغرهم 
انه لا وجود الا للمسلمين فقط . ​*


----------



## Twin (28 مارس 2007)

*هنكمل وهنعيش*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي كرستينا

**علي فكرة موضوع جميل بجد*​*
**وياريتك متزعليش
**من موضوع التجاهل دة
**دة شئ عادي وأتعودنا عليه
ومن زمان مش من العصر الحديث بس
دة من زمان 
من بعد دخول العرب مصر 
**والتجاهل موجود
**والأصعب من كدة*
*محاولة تغير وتحريف التاريخ
**
**عامة*​*طول ما أحنا بنقول
**يــــارب
**هنكمل وهنعيش
**
فمادام الله معنا فمن يجرء أن يكون علينا
**وتذكري*​*أن أحنا غرباء عن هذا العالم*
*
وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## كرستينا (28 مارس 2007)

*شكرا اخي Twinعلى الرد والرب يباركك​*


----------



## قلم حر (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

موضوع ليس بحاجه لتأكيد .
لكن أعجبني فيه أنه متكامل مدعم بالأسماء ....خصوصا المشهوره !
أما قصة التجاهل .....فكثيرا ما تجاهلو مثلا ( قصة عيسى العوام ) أيام صلاح الدين !!
و حتى قصة ( جول جمال ) ..... بل أنهم أصبحو يجهلونها من تجاهل سابقيهم المقصود و المتكرر و المنظم .
و لولا أن ( فيلم عربي ) كتب عن قصتة ( عيسى العوام مثلا ) ......لتجاهلوها أكثر !!
و حتى أنهم لا يزالو يتجاهلوها ( على قدر الاٍمكان ) .
شكرا للموضوع المميز .


----------



## كرستينا (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*اشكرك أخي قلم حر على الرد الرقيق , الرب يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*سلام ونعمة يا كرستينا 

معلومات جميلة جدا ودقيقة
ومفيدة وربنا يعوضك ومتزعليش من
 التجاهل لانه شئ طبيعي ولازم يحصل
لان هذا التجاهل من ضمن الضيقات
 وخلينا ناخد بركة 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## العجايبي (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

معلومات مفيدة موضوع جامد اووووووووووووى


----------



## بلال عزوز التطواني (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

أتدرين لماذا 
لأن لغة القرآن هي أفصح ما وُجِد
فالقرآن هو الذي علم الدنيا البيان والبلاغة والنحو و................من علوم اللغة وذلك دون أن يتخلله زلل أو خلل
ولما كانت لغة الآخرين معرضة للرد والقبول كان الأولى أن ننقبل ما جُزِم بصحته على ما يقبل الصحة والخطأ

"أفلا يتدبَّرون القرآن و لو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافاً كثيراً "
فهذه دعوة مني لك لتتدبري القرآن لعلك تأخذين منه الفصاحة والبيان على الأقل إن لم تأخذي منه العقيدة والأخلاق والعلم ..................


----------



## كرستينا (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*شكرا اخي ابن الفادي ..فعلا دي من ضمن الضيقات وربنا يرحمنا 
شكرا ليك اخي العجايبي على الرد الرقيق 
يا سيد بلال انت لو قأت قرآنك كويس حتلاقي فيه اخطاء املائية واخطاء نحوية .. دعوة صادقة مني يا اخي المسلم , اقرأ بفهم مش بتعصب اعمى , قبل القرآن كانت اللغة العربية خالية من الاخطاء , وفين العلوم الاخرى اللي بتقول عليها , يا اخي القرآن ملئ بالمتناقضات فكيف تقول لايتخلله زلل او خلل !!!!!​*:ranting: :a82: :t32:


----------



## saraa (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*شكرا كرستينا على الموضوع
و انا مع Twin فى كلامه و ربنا الى قادر يحمينا*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> يا سيد بلال انت لو قأت قرآنك كويس حتلاقي فيه اخطاء املائية واخطاء نحوية .. دعوة صادقة مني يا اخي المسلم , اقرأ بفهم مش بتعصب اعمى , قبل القرآن كانت اللغة العربية خالية من الاخطاء , وفين العلوم الاخرى اللي بتقول عليها , يا اخي القرآن ملئ بالمتناقضات فكيف تقول لايتخلله زلل او خلل !!!!!



هههههههههههه

لا لا هااي جديد عاااااااااد 

القرىن الكريمـ مملوء باللتناقضات و الأخطاء الإملائية و اللغويــة

هااتي وااحده بس من ادعائك الكااذبــ 

وإذا كان كذلك فأن اللغــة العربيــة التي تتباهين بها من قوااعد ونحو و بلاغة و غيره كله بااطل و خااطيء

لأنه وُضِع على أساس القرآن الكريمـ 

شكراا جزيلاا

فراشة المنتدى


----------



## كرستينا (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*شكرا اختي سارة على الرد والرب يباركك 
اختي فراشة .. القرآن لم يضف اي جديد للغة العربية ..لانها لغة قديمة واصيلة 
خدي عنك مثلا :
رفع اسم إن
أ- في (سورة التوبة 20: 63)    "قالوا إن هذان لساحران"


1ـ كلنا يعرف أبسط قواعد النحو أن: اسم إن منصوب، وفي هذه الآية يجب أن ينصب بالياء والنون لأنه مثنى، فيكون التركيب الصحيح: "إن هذين"، ولكننا نجده مرفوعا بالألف والنون [إن هذان ...]

2ـ وقد علق الإمام النسفي على ذلك قائلا: [قرأ أبو عمر "إن هذين لساحران"] وهو ظاهرٌ، ولكنه مخالف للإمام (أي المصحف الإمام، وهو مصحف عثمان حيث وردت إن هذان) {النسفي الجزء الثالث ص 90}

3ـ وقالت عائشة عندما سئلت عن ذلك: "يا ابن أختي، هذا من عمل الكُتَّاب، أخطأوا في الكتابة"

   ونحن نتساءل: أين هو الإعجاز اللغوي أمام هذا الخطأ في قواعد اللغة؟!!

ب- فى سورة المائدة5 : 69  "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون والنصارى من آمن بالله واليوم الآخِر وعمل صالحا فلا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"

1ـ الصابئون هنا: اسم مرفوع بالواو والنون، في حين أنه يجب أن يكون منصوبا بالياء والنون، "أي الصابئين"، لأنه معطوف على منصوب لكونه إسم إن، ومما يزيد المشكلة تعقيدا أنه ورد كذلك منصوبا صحيحا في:

2ـ (سورة البقرة2: 62) فقد وردت نفس الآية وفيها الصابئين منصوبة، "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخِر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرُهم عند ربهم فلا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"

3ـ قالت عائشة عندما سُئلت عن ذلك "يا ابن أختي، هذا من عمل الكتاب، أخطأوا في الكتابة" (السجستاني: كتاب المصاحف ص43)

   ونحن نكرر نفس التساؤل: أين هو الإعجاز اللغوي أمام هذا الخطأ في قواعد اللغة؟!! 

4ـ هذا من جانب اللغة ولكن هناك أيضا تساؤل ديني بخصوص الصابئين أنفسهم. 
+ فكيف يقول القرآن أن: لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون. 
+ وهم قوم خارجون عن الأديان ويعبدون الملائكة كما ذكر الإمام النسفي قائلا: [الصابئون: من "صبأ" إذا خرج من الدين، وهم قوم خرجوا من دين اليهودية والنصرانية وعبدوا الملائكة] (تفسير النسفي الجزء الأول ص 95)

+ وقد جاء عنهم في المعجم الوسيط لمجمع اللغة العربية: [الصابئون: قوم يعبدون الكواكب ويزعمون أنهم على ملة نوح، وقبلتهم مهب الشمال عند منتصف النهار] (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الأول ص 505) عجبا إذ يقول القرآن : لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون!!!


هناك كثيرين من أخوتنا المسلمين يسالون عن الكتاب المقدس والمقدسات المسيحية، لقد قال البعض بالنص: إنجيلكم محرف. ورغم ذلك أخذنا الموضوع بمحبة وموضوعية، دون أن نعتبر ذلك تهجما على مقدساتنا، وأجبنا على اعتراضاتكم كما لوكانت أسئلة تحتاج إلى بيان.

   فدعونا  من التعصب الأعمى، ولنفتح أذهاننا للفهم والمعرفة، حتى يستطيع كل واحد أن يكون مستعدا لمجاوبة كل من يسأله عن الرجاء الذي فيه. هكذا يأمرنا كتابنا المقدس.
    والواقع يا عزيزي أنه إن لم يستطع الإنسان أن يجد حلولا لمعضلات دينه فكيف سيقف أمام الله ليجاوب عن صدق معتقداته. ففي ذلك اليوم الذي يعطي فيه الإنسان حساباً عن نفسه، لن يشفع له أن يقول: هكذا أنا نشأت وولدت في هذا الدين أو غيره. لأن الله يسمح للإنسان في فترة من عمره أن يشك في كل شئ، حتى يكون مسئولا عن قراراته المبنية على اقتناعاته الشخصية. فلا يخدع أحد منا نفسه مسيحياً كان أو مسلماً، أن يكتفي بالدين الوراثي، بل عليه أن يفحص ويمحِّص، ويسأل ويبحث، حتى يجد بنفسه ما يقنعه ويشبعه، فهو المسئول عن نفسه .. واخيرا اشكرك اختي فراشة على الرد .​*


----------



## abuyousef (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

ـ (سورة البقرة2: 62) فقد وردت نفس الآية وفيها الصابئين منصوبة، "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخِر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرُهم عند ربهم فلا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"

الاخت كرستينا
 هل نسيتى ( من امن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون) بمعنى انه يجب اولا  الايمان بالله واليوم الاخر والقيام بالعمل الصالح ، وبعدها لاخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون
وسلامي


----------



## muslim533 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

لا أعرف من أين أبدأ ولا من أين انتهى
تعجبت جدا من كمية الأخطاء الموجودة بالموضوع ولنسردها بمشيئة الرحمن



> كتاب اللغة العربية في جميع السنين الدراسية من ادب ونصوص وبلاغة وتعبير وقواعد وحتى القراءة عبارة عن دين اسلامي لانه ملئ بالقرآن والاحاديث , وعلى التلميذ ان يحفظها , وكأن اللغة العربية خاصة بالاسلام والمسلمين , وهذا طبعا من الاخطاء الشائعة وهو الربط بين اللغة العربية والاسلام .
> والمعروف ان اللغة العربية هي احدى اللغات السامية واقدمها واغناها بالمعاني , وترجع الى سام ابن نوح عاشر الآباء من آدم .
> فمن البديهي ان ترجع اللغة العربية الى ما قبل الاسلام بعشرات المئات من السنين . وقد سبقت دعوة محمد وعاصرتها أديان وثنية وأديان الهية منها اليهودية والمسيحية , وكان هؤلاء يتكلمون العربية ويجيدونها نثرا وشعرا ويتبارون بها في الاسواق


*** من الذى قال لكِ أن اللغة العربية ترجع إلى سام ابن نوح ؟؟؟؟؟
اللغة العربية مُختلف فى نشأتها وبدايتها ومصدريتها ويُقال أنها مجهولة النشأة*
*فيقال
أن يعرب كان أول من أعرب في لسانه وتكلم بهذا اللسان العربي فسميت اللغة باسمه وهذا قول ضعيف جدا
ويقال
أن تاريخها بدأ على بلسان نبي الله إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليه السلام. إذ أنه أول من فُتق لسانه بالعربية المبينة وهو ابن أربع عشرة سنة ونَسِي لسان أبيه  وهذا اقوى الآراء
ويقال
أن العربية كانت لغة أهل الجنة ويقال أنه لا اصل له
ويقال
وأقدم نقوشهم الموجودة على قلتها يعود إلى القرن التاسع او العاشر الميلادي
ويقال ما ذكرتيه
اللغة العربية هي لغة من أصل ثمانين لغة ظهرت بعد طوفان نوح عليه السلام وانحسار الماء عن الأرض واللغات كانت بعدد الرجال الذين كانوا على ظهر السفينة مع نوح راجعى العرب العاربة
ويقال أيضا
آدم عليه السلام أول من نطق بالعربية من بنو البشر العبارتين التاليتين وهما الحمدلله بعد خلقه وسريان الروح في رأسة وعطاسة ووقوله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عندما رد تحية الملآئكة كما ورد في السيرة النبوية لإبن هشام وتاريخ الطبري وابن كثير وابن الأثير وغيرهم من المراجع التاريخية
فأنا لا أقتصر على الدليل من الإسلام بل اشتمل الدليل على كل الآراء

فأقوى الآراء هو رأى أنه اسماعيل أول من فُتق لسانة بالعربية إذا فمعلومتك من الممكن أن يقال عليها خاطئة ومن الممكن أن يقال ناقصة
وهذا لا ينفى أسبقيتها لدين الإسلام ولكن أظهر الأخطاء الغريبة الموجودة فى القطعة*



> ومن بين المسيحيين العرب المتفوقين في اللغة العربية كثيرين أذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
> 1) الاخطل _ وكان نصرانيا من بني تغلب (640_708)
> 2) قس بن ساعدة _ توفي سنة 600 للميلاد كان اديبا من نصارى نجران ,ومن احبارها وصار اسقفا لنجران وكان خطيب العرب وشاعرهم وحكيمهم وكان يعظ القوم في سوق عكاظ , وكان أول من خطب على مرتفع او ناقة واول من اتكأ على سيف او عصا عند خطبته
> 3) ورقة بن نوفل _ توفي سنة 611وهو من حكماء الجاهلية وكان نصرانيا , وترجم الانجيل الى اللغة العربية
> 4) حنين بن اسحق _ (808_873) هو طبيب نصراني من قبيلة عباد العربية , ولد في الحيرة بالعراق , ودرس اليونانية , عينه الخليفة المأمون على بيت الحكمة , من ترجماته : كتب أفلاطون مثل ( تيماوس ) و ( القوانين ) , وبعض كتب أرسطو مثل : ( المقولات ) و ( الطبيعيات ) و (الاخلاق الكبرى ) و ( المعادن ) . وله كتب ( عشر مقالات في العين ) و ( المدخل في الطب ) و ( في الاغذية ) و ( في تدبير الناقهين ) و ( في الادوية المسهلة ) .


* أولا توفّى الأخطل عام 708 ميلادى الموافق 89 هجريا أى أنه أنه من المحتمل أن يكون ولد بعد الهجرة وذلك إذا كان معمِّرا وكان عمره التسعون عاما إلا واحد وهذا يعنى أن الأخطل وُجد بعد الإسلام وليس قبله لا بعشرات ولا مئات السنين بل بعد الإسلام بعشرات السنين لا أدرى من الذى وضع الأخطل مع القس بن ساعدة وورقة بن نوفل
** شكرا على الإعتراف من نصرانية على إطلاق كلمة نصرانى على القس وعلى ورقة بن نوفل أيضا وحنين فلا يغضب أحد بعد هذه الشهادة أقصد الشهادات
*** أما حنين ابن اسحاق العبادي عالم ومترجم وطبيب عربي مسيحي نسطوري أصله من الحيرة ويعد أهم مترجم إلى العربية على مر العصور وكان يجيد  السريانية والفارسية واليونانية قام بترجمة أعمال جالينوس وأبقراط وأرسطو والعهد القديم من اليونانية، وقد حفظت بعض ترجماته أعمال جالينوس وغيره من الضياع
عينه الخليفة العباسي المأمون مسؤولا عن بيت الحكمة. ساعده ابنه إسحاق بن حنين وابن أخته حبيش بن الأعسم
فنرى أنه كان طبيبا مترجما وليس معنى أنه مترجما أنه ضليع فى علم اللغة العربية وفى خباياها وعلومها فنحن نرى كم هائل من المترجمين والمترجمات فى كل مكان وهم نابغون فى اللغات الأخرى ويترجموها على ضوء معرفتهم ودراستهم بالعربية ولا يشترط القوّة فى العربية حتى أكون مترجما للغات الأخرى وكل ترجماته ليس لها أى علاقة بالنحو العربى ولا الأدب ولا الشعر ولا البلاغة ولا النثر كلها أو بالأحرى أغلبها فى حدود دراسته ومجاله وهو الطب



> وقد ترجم الانجيل الى لغة العرب لمنفعة المسيحيين من العرب , وكان المسيحيين آنذاك يقرأونه بالعربية . وعندما أشار القرآن الى الانجيل كان الانجيل بترجمته العربية معروفا ومقروءا عند المسيحيين في بلاد العرب من قديم قبل ظهور محمد بزمن


*ما العلاقة بين ترجمة الانجيل لنفع النصارى به وبين النبوغ فى اللغة العربية ؟؟؟ !!!
هذه ترجمة ليفهمها عالم اللغة وليفهمها من يفك الخط*



> فلماذا نضطر نحن المسيحيين دراسة وحفظ هذه المواد المليئة باللآيات القرآنية ولماذا يزيفون التاريخ , بتجاهل دور المسيحيين في الدفاع عن الوطن , يركزون على الوطنيين المسلمين مثل مصطفى كامل وسعد زغلول ومكرم عبيد ومحمد فريد وغيرهم ونسوا او تناسوا ان هؤلاء الوطنيين كان لهم اصدقاء مسيحيين لا يقلون عنهم وطنية ودفاع عن الوطن . يحفظون التلاميذ منذ صغرهم
> انه لا وجود الا للمسلمين فقط


** أولا من زيّف التاريخ ومن قال لكِ ذلك وما الدليل
** ثانيا من ذكرتيهم أنهم المذكورين فى الدفاع عن الوطن كانوا فى وقت فيه المسيحية أقلية ومعظم الدول العربية والوطن العربى ومصر من المسلمين ودول اسلامية فالاآن عدد النصارى فى مصر 4 مليون وكسر لذلك فغالبا سيكون النصر على الأغلبية أكثر منها من الأقلية
*** ثالثا عمر مكرم نصرانى وأحد مفكرى الأقباط فى الخمسينات .... عذرا أكيد ذلّة منكى غير مقصودة :dntknw:*



> يا سيد بلال انت لو قأت قرآنك كويس حتلاقي فيه اخطاء املائية واخطاء نحوية .. دعوة صادقة مني يا اخي المسلم , اقرأ بفهم مش بتعصب اعمى , قبل القرآن كانت اللغة العربية خالية من الاخطاء , وفين العلوم الاخرى اللي بتقول عليها , يا اخي القرآن ملئ بالمتناقضات فكيف تقول لايتخلله زلل او خلل !!!!!


*ما دليلك وما برهانك*


----------



## muslim533 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*الرد على الدليل والبرهان الذى أحضرتيه*



> أ- في (سورة التوبة 20: 63) "قالوا إن هذان لساحران"
> 
> 1ـ كلنا يعرف أبسط قواعد النحو أن: اسم إن منصوب، وفي هذه الآية يجب أن ينصب بالياء والنون لأنه مثنى، فيكون التركيب الصحيح: "إن هذين"، ولكننا نجده مرفوعا بالألف والنون [إن هذان ...]


*هناك بمشيئة الرحمن طريقان لهذه الجملة والحمد لله أنها ليست من عند المسلمين فقط بل عند العرب عموما الذين أشدتى لهم بالبلاغة فى اللغة العربية مع إرفاق دلالئل وقرائن والحمد لله من الشعر العربى والجاهلى أيضا بالدليل والبرهان*

(( إن هذان لساحران )) 
----> *أولا *هي لغة لبعض القبائل العربية كبني الحارث بن كعب وخثعم وكنانة وعذرة وزبيد وغيرهم
يقولون : مررت برجلان ، وقبضت منه درهمان ، وجلست بين يداه ، وركبت علاه
كما كانوا يقولون :
جاء الزيدان، ورأيت الزيدان، ومررت بالزيدان،

و أنشد هوبر الحارثي : 

تزود منا بين أذناه ضربةً *** دعته إلى هابي التراب عقيم [ قائلة هو هوبر الحارثي، كما في اللسان مادة صرع ، و هبا ] 

وقول الشاعر الطويل :

فأطرق إطراق الشجاع ولو رأى مساغاً لناباه الشجاع لصمما [ نسبه الحريري ص 107 للمتلمس. وهو في مختارات ابن الشجري ص 32، وهو ايضاً في شواهد الأشموني 1 / 79

وأنشدوا : 

أي قلوص راكب تراها *** طاروا علاهن فطر علاها 

والشواهد كثيرة ولغة إلزام المثنى الألف لغة مشهورة وقد جاء القرآن على أحرف عدة ولغات شتى، فلا غرابة أن يكون في القرآن
قال النحاس : هو (( من أحسن ما حملت عليه الآية )) اعراب القرآن 3 / 46 
*هذا إن كانت إن التى تنصب مبتدأها وترفع خبرها*

---> *ثالثا* *كان يستخدم العرب أيضا كلمة إنَّ المشددة المفتوحة بمعنى نعم
جاء زجلا فسأل ابن الزبير شيئًا فلم يعطه ، فقال : لعن الله ناقة حملتني إليك، فقال : إنَّ وراكِـبَهَا، أي نعم ولعن الله راكبها، و"إن" التي بمعنى نـَـعَـم لا تعمل شيئًا ، كما أن نـَعَـم كذلك، فـ ( هذان) مبتدأ مرفوع بالألف، و(ساحران ) خبر لمبتدأ محذوف، أي : لهما ساحران، والجملة خبر (هذان) ولا يكون (لساحران) خَبَرَ (هذان) لأن لام الابتداء لا تدخل على خبر المبتدأ.*

---> *رابعا** المفاجأة التى لم تكن فى حسبانك يا كرستينا*
*قوله تبارك وتعالى : (( إِنْ هذان لساحران )) هذه (إن) نونها ساكنة وليست مشددة وتسمى إن المسكنة وليست مشددة كما تظنِّى وإنما هي مخففة من إن المشددة
واسمها دائما ضمير محذوف يسمى ضمير الشأن وخبرها جملة هي هنا جملة (هذان ساحران) وتأتي اللام المؤكدة في خبرها فتميزها عن «ان» النافية، ولا تحذف إلا لقرينة لفظية أو معنوية ومن ذلك ما جاء في الحديث النبوي (قد علمنا إن كنت لمؤمنا)
ومن ذلك قول الشاعر حتى تُقام الحُجَّة كاملةً
أنا ابن أباة الضيم من آل مالك *** وإن مالك كانت كرام المعادن**خيرها فى غيرها *:smil12: 


> 2ـ وقد علق الإمام النسفي على ذلك قائلا: [قرأ أبو عمر "إن هذين لساحران"] وهو ظاهرٌ، ولكنه مخالف للإمام (أي المصحف الإمام، وهو مصحف عثمان حيث وردت إن هذان) {النسفي الجزء الثالث ص 90}
> 
> 3ـ وقالت عائشة عندما سئلت عن ذلك: "يا ابن أختي، هذا من عمل الكُتَّاب، أخطأوا في الكتابة"


*عن الإمام النسفى* *: هذا لا يسير على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة وهم من يتبعون محمّد دون الانحراف عن الطريق فأعتقد أنه لا مجال هنا لجلب شواهد عيان لأُناس مخالفين فنحن لا نأتى بالشبهات من مذاهبكم المختلفة
ولكِ نبذة عن النسفى
هو من أنصار المذهب الماتريدى وأكبر متكلم في المذهب الماتريدي*
*أما عن حديث السيدة عائشة* *فلا اثر له ودرجته حديث موضوع أو منكر *
*ونعم الأئمة والإستدلالات خيرها فى غيرها*:dntknw: 



> ب- فى سورة المائدة5 : 69 "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون والنصارى من آمن بالله واليوم الآخِر وعمل صالحا فلا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"
> 
> 1ـ الصابئون هنا: اسم مرفوع بالواو والنون، في حين أنه يجب أن يكون منصوبا بالياء والنون، "أي الصابئين"، لأنه معطوف على منصوب لكونه إسم إن، ومما يزيد المشكلة تعقيدا أنه ورد كذلك منصوبا صحيحا في:
> 
> 2ـ (سورة البقرة2: 62) فقد وردت نفس الآية وفيها الصابئين منصوبة، "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخِر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرُهم عند ربهم فلا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"


*هذه تحديدا لها ألف رد سأكتفى بما تيسَّر إن شاء الرحمن
ورودها فى سورة البقرة لا إشكال فيه الإشكال هنا فيما ذكر فى سورة المائدة فقد وقعت في نفس موقع البقرة ومع ذلك جاءت مرفوعة
هناك ثلاثة أوجه وسأخذ رأى المفسرين والنُحاه*---> *الأول* 
*الآية فيها تقديم وتأخير وعلى ذلك يكون سياق المعنى ((إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى ، من آمن بالله ...فلا خوف عليهم ، ولاهم يحزنون ، والصابئون كذلك )) فتعرب مبتدأً مرفوعا ،وعلامة رفعه الواو ، لأنه جمع مذكر سالم
طبعا لا يعجبك الكلام وتقولين أن هذا تحايل حتى نتفادى الخطأ وأُسرع محضرا لكى الدليل من الشعر العربى الغير إسلامى البتَّة
ونظير ذلك من لغة العرب قول الشاعر 
فمن يكُ أمسى بالمدينة رحله فإني وَقَيَّار ٌبها لغريب 

وموطن الشاهد قوله "قيار" ، وهو اسم لفرسه ، أو جمله
فقد جاءت هذه الكلمة مرفوعة على أنها مبتدأ ولم تجئ منصوبة على أنها معطوفة على اسم إن المنصوب وهو ياء المتكلم في قوله ( فإني )*

---> *الثانى* *أن " الصابئون " مبتدأ والنصارى معطوف عليه ، وجملة من آمن بالله خبر "الصابئون" وأما خبر "إن" فهو محذوف دل عليه خبر المبتدأ "الصابئون" 
أظن أن هذا التبرير مقنع جدا ويفهمه من فى روضة اللغة العربية ولا يحتاج لقرينة من الشعر العربى

ولكن حتى أقمع الشبهة إليك هذه الهدية
ونظير ذلك من لغة العرب قول الشاعر : 

نحن بما عندنا ، وأنت بما عندك راضٍ ، والأمر مختلف 

والشاهد فيه أن المبتدأ "نحن" لم يذكر خبره ، اكتفاء بخبر المعطوف "أنت" ؛ فخبره "راض" يدل على خبر المبتدأ الأول ، وتقدير الكلام : نحن بما عندنا راضون وأنت بما عندك راض*

---> *الثالث* *والذى تركته للنهاية وأحب أن أختم به ليسره
أن " الصابئون " معطوف على محل اسم " إن " ؛ فالحروف الناسخة ، إن وأخواتها ، تدخل على الجملة الاسمية المكونة من مبتدأ وخبر ، واسم إن محله الأصلي ، قبل دخول إن عليه الرفع لأنه مبتدأ ، ومن هنا رفعت "الصابئون" باعتبار أنها معطوفة على محل اسم إن . [ انظر : أوضح المسالك ، لابن هشام ، مع شرح محيي الدين ، 1/352-366 , تفسير الشوكاني والألوسي ، عند هذه الآية]*
---> *رابعا* *وهذا من جانب علماء النحو المفسرين فى آن واحد الصابئون هم أبعد المذكورين عن الإيمان رفع كلمة الصابئون للدلالة على أنهم أبعد المذكورين في الضلال ولأنهم أقلّ منزلة  الكلمة غير خاضعة للتوكيد بـ (إن) ـ وكأن اليهود والنصارى لأنهم أهل كتاب عطفهم على اسم إنّ (التي تفيد التوكيد) وكلمة الصابئون تُعرب على أنها مبتدأ وقد تكون اعتراضية وخبرها محذوف بمعنى (والصابئون كذلك) أما كلمة النصارى فهي معطوفة على ما قبلها

وقول آخر مع كفاية الأدلَّة السابقة حتى يكون مسك الختام
 أن " إن " فى قوله تعالى: " إن الذين آمنوا " ليست هى " إنَّ " الناسخة  التى تنصب المبتدأ وترفع الخبر بل هى بمعنى: نعم ... كما فى المفاجأة السابقة ... يعنى حرف جواب  فلا تعمل فى الجملة الاسمية لا نصباً ولا رفعاً وعلى هذا فالذى بعدها مرفوع المحل ، لأن " الذين " اسم موصول ، وهو مبنى فى محل رفع وكذلك " الصابئون " فإنه مرفوع لفظاً ، وعلامة رفعه " الواو " لأنه جمع مذكر سالم ، مفرده " صابئ "*

*وإليكم بيت الشعر المؤكد لكلامى لقمع الشبهة ودحضها*
*قال قيس بن الرقيات
برز الغوانى من الشباب
يلمننى ، وآلو مهنَّهْ
ويقلن شيبٌ قد علاك
وقد كبرتَ ، فقلت إنَّهْ

أى فقلت: نعم

وعلى هذا فإن كلا من " الذين " و " الصابئون " والنصارى ، أسماء مرفوعة إما محلاً ، وهما: الذين " فهى مبنية فى محل رفع ، والنصارى مرفوعة بضمة مقدرة لأنها اسم مقصور لا تظهر على آخره حركات ، وإما لفظاً مثل: " الصابئون " فهى مرفوعة لفظاً بواو الجماعة.*
*هذه الخلاصة لعلماء النحو ممزوجة ببعض القرائن من الشعر الجاهلى والغير إسلامى لقمع الشبهة وهناك المزيد ولكن لا داعى له هذا بجانب آراء المفسرين الشتَّى*



> 3ـ قالت عائشة عندما سُئلت عن ذلك "يا ابن أختي، هذا من عمل الكتاب، أخطأوا في الكتابة" (السجستاني: كتاب المصاحف ص43)


*أنتى مرة أخرى .... لسة محرمتيش ؟؟ 
أعرف السجستانى ولكن لم يبلغنى قط أنه عالم من علماء الحديث
ولم يستطع أحد اقتباس أى حديث ووضعه فى كتاب إلا ولابد ان يوجد هذا الحديث فى فى كتب الحديث وإذًا من أين سيأتى به إذ لم يكن كذلك
راجعى تعليقى على الحديث بالأعلى*


----------



## muslim533 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*



			+ فكيف يقول القرآن أن: لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون. 
+ وهم قوم خارجون عن الأديان ويعبدون الملائكة كما ذكر الإمام النسفي قائلا: [الصابئون: من "صبأ" إذا خرج من الدين، وهم قوم خرجوا من دين اليهودية والنصرانية وعبدوا الملائكة] (تفسير النسفي الجزء الأول ص 95)

+ وقد جاء عنهم في المعجم الوسيط لمجمع اللغة العربية: [الصابئون: قوم يعبدون الكواكب ويزعمون أنهم على ملة نوح، وقبلتهم مهب الشمال عند منتصف النهار] (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الأول ص 505) عجبا إذ يقول القرآن : لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرد يمكن أن يكون فى كلمتين ويمكن أن يكون فى تفصيل وإطالة وأحب أن أفصِّل

أولا .......من هم
الصابئة جمع صابئ ، اسم فاعل من صَبَأ يصبَأ ، إذا خرج من دين إلى آخر 
  .........قال الطبري : ( والصابئون ، جمع صابئ ، وهو المستحدث سوى دينه دينا ، كالمرتد من أهل الإسلام عن دينه ، وكل خارج من دين كان عليه إلى آخر غيره ، تسميه العرب : صابئا ... يقال صبأت النجوم : إذا طلعت ..) انظر تفسير الطبري 2/145 ، لسان العرب صبأ

ثانيا....... مذهبهم
     .........فقال ابن القيم ، رحمه الله : ( وقد اختلف الناس فيهم اختلافا كثيرا ، وأشكل أمرهم على الأئمة لعدم الإحاطة بمذهبهم ودينهم
     ........فقال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى : هم صنف من النصارى ، وقال في موضع : ينظر في أمرهم ؛ فإن كانوا يوافقون النصارى في أصل الدين ، ولكنهم يخالفونهم في الفروع  فتؤخذ منهم الجزية  وإن كانوا يخالفونهم في أصل الدين لم يقروا على دينهم ببذل الجزية
    .......فذكر سفيان عن ليث عن مجاهد قال : هم قوم بين اليهود والمجوس ليس لهم دين وفي تفسير شيبان عن قتادة قال : الصابئة قوم يعبدون الملائكة

ثالثا......ماذا يقال فيهم وهذا ما تريديه أنتى
قال ابن القيم : ( قلت : الصابئة أمة كبيرة ، فيهم السعيد والشقي ، وهي إحدى الأمم المنقسمة إلى مؤمن وكافر ، فإن الأمم قبل مبعث النبي ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، نوعان : نوع كفار أشقياء كلهم ، ليس فيهم سعيد ، كعبدة الأوثان والمجوس ، ونوع منقسمون إلى سعيد وشقي ، وهم اليهود والنصارى والصابئة ، وقد ذكر الله سبحانه النوعين في كتابه ، فقال : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُون ) البقرة/62 ، وكذلك قال في المائدة ، وقال في سورة الحج ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ ) فلم يقل هاهنا : من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر ، لأنه ذكر معهم المجوس والذين أشركوا ؛ فذكر ست أمم ، منهم اثنتان شقيتان ، وأربع منهم منقسمة إلى شقي وسعيد ، وحيث وعد أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح منهم بالأجر ذكرهم أربع أمم ليس إلا ، ففي آية الفصل بين الأمم أدخل معهم الأمتين ، وفي آية الوعد بالجزاء لم يدخلها معهم ، فعلم أن الصابئين فيهم المؤمن والكافر ، والشقي والسعيد . 

وهذه أمة قديمة قبل اليهود والنصارى ، وهم أنواع : صابئة حنفاء ، وصابئة مشركون . وكانت حران دار مملكة هؤلاء قبل المسيح ، ولهم كتب وتآليف وعلوم ، وكان في بغداد منهم طائفة كبيرة ، منهم إبراهيم بن هلال الصابئ صاحب الرسائل ، وكان على دينهم ويصوم رمضان مع المسلمين ، وأكثرهم فلاسفة ولهم مقالات مشهورة ذكرها أصحاب المقالات . 

وجملة أمرهم أنهم لا يكذبون الأنبياء ولا يوجبون اتباعهم ، وعندهم أن من اتبعهم [ يعني اتبع الأنبياء] فهو سعيد ناج وأن من أدرك بعقله ما دعوا إليه ، فوافقهم فيه وعمل بوصاياهم ، فهو سعيد ، وإن لم يتقيد بهم ، فعندهم دعوة الأنبياء حق ، ولا تتعين طريقا للنجاة ، وهم يقرون أن للعالم صانعا مدبرا حكيما منزها عن مماثلة المصنوعات ، ولكن كثيرا منهم ، أو أكثرهم ، قالوا : نحن عاجزون عن الوصول إلى جلاله بدون الوسائط ؛ والواجب التقرب إليه بتوسط الروحانيين المقدسين المطهرين عن المواد الجسمانية ، المبرئين عن القوى الجسدية ، المنزهين عن الحركات المكانية والتغييرات الزمانية ، بل قد جبلوا على الطهارة ، وفطروا على التقديس . 

ثم ذكر أنهم يعبدون هذه الوسائط ويتقربون إليها ، ويقولون : ( هم آلهتنا وشفعاؤنا عند رب الأرباب ، وإله الآلهة ) 

ثم قال ، رحمه الله : ( فهذا بعض ما نقله أرباب المقالات عن دين الصابئة وهو بحسب ما وصل إليهم ، وإلا فهذه الأمة فيهم المؤمن بالله وأسمائه وصفاته وملائكته ورسله واليوم الآخر وفيهم الكافر ، وفيهم الآخذ من دين الرسل بما وافق عقولهم واستحسنوه ، فدانوا به ورضوه لأنفسهم . 

وعقد أمرهم أنهم يأخذون بمحاسن ما عند أهل الشرائع بزعمهم ، ولا يوالون أهل ملة ويعادون أخرى ، ولا يتعصبون لملة على ملة . والملل عندهم نواميس لمصالح العالم ، فلا معنى لمحاربة بعضها بعضا بل يؤخذ بمحاسنها وما تكمل به النفوس ، وتتهذب به الأخلاق ، ولذلك سموا صابئين كأنهم ، صبؤوا عن التعبد بكل ملة من الملل ، والانتساب إليها ، ولهذا قال غير واحد من السلف : ليسوا يهودا ولا نصارى ولا مجوسا. 

وهم نوعان صابئة حنفاء وصابئة مشركون ؛ فالحنفاء هم الناجون منهم وبينهم مناظرات ورد من بعضهم على بعض ، وهم قوم إبراهيم كما أن اليهود قوم موسى ،والحنفاء منهم أتباعه ) أحكام أهل الذمة 1/92-98 

وما ذكره من انقسام الصابئة إلى موحدين ومشركين قرره شيخ الإسلام أيضا في غير موضع . انظر الرد على المنطقيين [ 287-290،454-458] ، منهاج السنة ، تعليق المحقق [1/5] . وانظر أيضا بحث الشيخ ابن عاشور للمسألة عند تفسيره لآية البقرة التى أثرتى الشبهة فيها من قبل*


----------



## muslim533 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*أخيرا
كيف تقولين 






			وكان هؤلاء يتكلمون العربية ويجيدونها نثرا وشعرا ويتبارون بها في الاسواق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

 وتقولين أن القرآن به أخطاء لا والله ما به ولا خطأ بل الذى يُخَطِّئ القرآن هو الذى به خطأ

كيف يُنزَّل القرآن على أَُناس  يتكلمون العربية ويجيدونها نثرا وشعرا ويتبارون بها في الاسواق بلسان عربىّ مبين بليغ ولا يذكر التاريخ أى أثر على انه أحد من العرب أو المسلمين أو الصحابة أو ممن نزّل عليهم القرآن آن ذلك وحتى النصارى الفُصَّاح والبُلّاغ أو المستشرقين اكتشف خطأ فى القرآن الكريم

وتأتوا أنتم وياليتكم لكم فى اللغة وزن وتخترعون أخطاء فى القرآن بسبب محدودية اللغة عندكم وفقرها و دحضها وتغضبون أن المسلمين ينقصِّون من وزنكم فى اللغة العربية

أعتقد أنه بهذا الرد قد تأكدتى أن ما كنتى تتمنين إثبات عكسه حقيقة لا افتراء*

اذهبى وتعلمى أولا قبل السفسطة


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

أعتقـــــــــد بان الأخــ 
muslim533
قد أجـــاب جواابا كاافياا شاافيـــــا

جزاه اللهــ عنا خيــــــــر


----------



## abdoujoe (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> أعتقـــــــــد بان الأخــ
> muslim533
> قد أجـــاب جواابا كاافياا شاافيـــــا
> 
> جزاه اللهــ عنا خيــــــــر


السلام على من اتبع الهدىوالله ما عندي شي ضيفو يا رب اهديهم واهدينا وانا بدي وجه سلامي لكل المسلمين يللي عم يتعبو مشان وصلو ا الحق ولو بكلمة ا


----------



## muslim533 (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*معلش أصلها أخدت الموضوع كوبى وباست من منتدى على المغمض*


----------



## muslim533 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

نُسَِيتُ أن أذكر لكى معلومة بمثابة قاضية لكى يا كرستينا

أنه واضع علم النحو هو المسلم أبو الأسود الدؤلى ومنقِّ حروف العربية أيضاً
وهذا يدل على شيئين

*أولهما *.... أن علم النحو وضعه مسلم فنحن لا ننسب النبوغ فى اللغة العربية لأنفسنا بطلاناً وأن عظماء النُحاه من المسلمين

*ثانيهما* .... أنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك خطأ فى القرآن لأن علم النحو وُضع بعد مقتل علىّ بن أبى طالب فى عهد الخليفة زياد فوضع النحو على أساس القرآن وهذه هى أمر حقيقة يكرهها غير المسلمون الطاعنون فى القرآن الكريم


----------



## muslim533 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*وهذا لا يعنى أن القرآن أتى مخالفا للسان العرب ولأعرافهم فى اللغة ولا مخالفاً للغتهم العربية البتة كما ذكرت آنفاً 
يمكنك مراجعة ما قلته*


----------



## فاطمة المسلمة (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

كريستينا أنت جاهلة بالقرآن فماتقولين فيه أخطاء إملائية نحن نسميه الرسم العثماني ونتعبد الله فيه وهو من الإعجاز
ثم من قال أن المسلمين تجاهلوا النصارى!نعم نصارى أسميكم بما سماكم القرآن!
اقرأي التاريخ جيدا ثم تعالي وتكلمي أيتها الحقودة!!!!!!!!صدق الله العظيمحين قال
(ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولاالنصارىحتى تتبع ملتهم)ِ


----------



## مسلم ناصح (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

أموت وأعرف ياأقباط إيه إللي يخليكوا تكرهوا الإسلام كده ياعالم الإسلام جاء ليحرر العالم (وماأرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين )مالكوا ومال الرسول مين اللي حرركم من الكاثوليك؟ ردوا انتواكده تنكروا الجميل وطالما انتوا بتاخذوا القرآن علشان تتريئو عليه فلن تجدوا الهدى إللا أن يشاء الله (اللهم اهدي أقباط مصر إلى دينك وحببهم في المسيح الحق الرسول القائل (وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته) ياعالم فوقوا اقرؤا القرآن قرائة بحث عن الحق والله سيهديكم أيهما أجمل (اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم له غفرت له ) أم (وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعان فل يستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون) ياجماعة الغرب وهم ليسوا عرب تأثروا بالقرآن الجن تأثروا به الجماد كذلك وأنتم أين أنتم أقلوبكم (فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة) ياجماعة المسيح سوف يسئل يوم القيامة(أءنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله قال سبحانك مايكون لي أن أقول ماليس لي بحق إن كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم مافي نفسي ولاأعلم مافي نفسك إنك أنت علام الغيوب () ماقلت لهم إلاماأمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم وكنت شهيدا عليهم مادمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم وأنت على كل شيء شهيد) ليه ماتصدقوا أن ولادة المسيح معجزة فقد اشتهر قومه بالطب وأتت المعجزة منافية لقوانين الطب (ولد بلا أب) هذه الحقيقة والله عظيم القدرة أخيرا أذكركم قول المسح في يوحنا (3:17) (وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الحقيقـــــــــي وحــــدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلـتـــــــــــــــــــــــه) والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## pariah12 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

* " اننا نجعل القرآن حكما على قواعد اللغه والنحو، ولا نجعل القواعد حكما على القرآن" هل الحكم للغه العربيه ام للقرآن؟؟؟؟

 لَا أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ(1)وَأَنْتَ حِلٌّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ(2)وَوَالِدٍ وَمَا وَلَدَ(3) ( سورة البلد 90 )

القواعد في اللغة العربية ومشتقاتها
اللواتي، اللائي: لجمع الإناث، مَنْ للعاقل، ما لغير العاقل
http://www.yabeyrouth.com/pages/index2852.htm

 القرآن المبين غير ذي عوج يكسر قواعد اللغه العربيه ويستخدم ما للعاقل.*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> القرآن المبين غير ذي عوج يكسر قواعد اللغه العربيه ويستخدم ما للعاقل.



اسمعي يا اختي


*قوله تعالى لا أقسم بهذا البلد مثل لا أقسم بيوم القيامة وقيل لا اقسم به وأنت حل فيه بل أقسم بك ووالد معطوف على البلد و ما بمعنى من وجواب القسم لقد خلقنا و في كبد حال اي مكابدا .*


----------



## pariah12 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> اسمعي يا اختي
> 
> 
> *قوله تعالى لا أقسم بهذا البلد مثل لا أقسم بيوم القيامة وقيل لا اقسم به وأنت حل فيه بل أقسم بك ووالد معطوف على البلد و ما بمعنى من وجواب القسم لقد خلقنا و في كبد حال اي مكابدا .*



*نرى نفس الخطأ يتكرر لكن هذه المره في سورة الشمس الاية 7

وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا

فالقرآن يستعمل (ما) - وهي لغير العاقل -  بدلا من (مَن) في باني السماء والارض وخالق النفس.  

واغلب علماء الاسلام قالوا أن ما تعنى من، فلماذا لم توضع من الاصل في اللوح المحفوظ؟  

اهذا من الاعجاز ام التعجيز؟


ونرى نفس الخطأ يتكرر وهذه المره بدون استحدام ما، مثل الايه 16 من سورة نوح: " وجعل القمر فيهن نورا، وجعل الشمس سراجا"  بقوله "فيهن" أنزل السماوات منزلة العاقل.


بالمناسبه انا اخ وليس اخت*


----------



## pariah12 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*وَوَالِدٍ وَمَا وَلَدَ

قال مجاهد وقتادة والضحاك والحسن وأبو صالح : " ووالد " آدم : عليه السلام . " وما ولد " أي وما نسل من ولده . أقسم بهم ; لأنهم أعجب ما خلق الله تعالى على وجه الأرض لما فيهم من البيان والنطق والتدبير , وفيهم الأنبياء والدعاة إلى الله تعالى . وقيل : هو إقسام بآدم والصالحين من ذريته , وأما غير الصالحين فكأنهم بهائم . وقيل : الوالد إبراهيم . وما ولد : ذريته قال أبو عمران الجوني . ثم يحتمل أنه يريد جميع ذريته . ويحتمل أنه يريد المسلمين من ذريته . قال الفراء : وصلحت " ما " للناس كقوله : " ما طاب لكم " [ النساء : 3 ] وكقوله : " وما خلق الذكر والأنثى " [ الليل : 3 ] وهو الخالق للذكر والأنثى , وقيل : " ما " مع ما بعدها في موضع المصدر أي ووالد وولادته كقوله تعالى : " والسماء وما بناها " . وقال عكرمة وسعيد بن جبير : " ووالد " يعني الذي يولد له , " وما ولد " يعني العاقر الذي لا يولد له وقاله ابن عباس . و " ما " على هذا نفي . وهو بعيد ولا يصح إلا بإضمار الموصول أي ووالد والذي ما ولد , وذلك لا يجوز عند البصريين . وقيل : هو عموم في كل والد وكل مولود قاله عطية العوفي . وروي معناه عن ابن عباس أيضا . وهو اختيار الطبري . قال الماوردي : ويحتمل أن الوالد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لتقدم ذكره , وما ولد أمته : لقوله عليه السلام : [ إنما أنا لكم بمنزلة الوالد أعلمكم ] . فأقسم به وبأمته بعد أن أقسم ببلده مبالغة في تشريفه عليه السلام 
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=90&nAya=3

تفسير القرطبي جميل جدا، يريد ان يقول لنا ان ما تستخدم للناس " وصلحت " ما " للناس " مع انها لغير العاقل، ومره اخرى يستخدم تفسير ما للنفي، للعاقر  " " وما ولد " يعني العاقر الذي لا يولد له ".

فتأمل المهازل*


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*ألم أقل من قبل أنكم ليس لكم أدنى وزن فى اللغة العربية ؟
انتم مرة أخرى تتكلمون عن العربية ؟؟*


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*ولنذكر ما ذكرناه من قبل ولنعلق على الجديد بفضل الله وعون*


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

[=muslim533;255468]نُسَِيتُ أن أذكر لكى معلومة بمثابة قاضية لكى يا كرستينا

أنه واضع علم النحو هو المسلم أبو الأسود الدؤلى ومنقِّ حروف العربية أيضاً
وهذا يدل على شيئين

*أولهما *.... أن علم النحو وضعه مسلم فنحن لا ننسب النبوغ فى اللغة العربية لأنفسنا بطلاناً وأن عظماء النُحاه من المسلمين

*ثانيهما* .... أنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك خطأ فى القرآن لأن علم النحو وُضع بعد مقتل علىّ بن أبى طالب فى عهد الخليفة زياد فوضع النحو على أساس القرآن وهذه هى أمر حقيقة يكرهها غير المسلمون الطاعنون فى القرآن الكريم


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*بعدما تبين بالبراهين والدلائل والإثباتات براءة القرآن من الشبهة الدحضة التى قذفت بها كرستينا
وبعد قمع هذه الشبهة بكل ممكن وبعد استجلاب القرائن لتبيان براءة القرآن من كل خطأ
لا أدرى كيف استطاع pariah12 التحدث مرة أخرى وكفى بكرستينا وبعدم علمها وعلم من يطعنون بالقرآن بالعربية بما احتوته مشاركتها من سقطات مثل قولها على النصارى نصارى وأنها نسبت مكرم عبيد للإسلام واعترافها بأن العرب كانوا محترفون فى العربية وكانوا يتبارون بها فى الأسواق كما بمشاركتها رد على شبهاتها نفسها هذه أول مداخلة أرى فيها الرد سابق للسؤال فى نفس الإطار
سأعيد ما قلت مرة أخرى وسأبنى عليه ان شاء الرحمن ردى على الشبهات الجديدة حتى لا يتكلم متكلم مرة أخرى ان شاء الرحمن
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

لا أعرف من أين أبدأ ولا من أين انتهى
تعجبت جدا من كمية الأخطاء الموجودة بالموضوع ولنسردها بمشيئة الرحمن


*** من الذى قال لكِ أن اللغة العربية ترجع إلى سام ابن نوح ؟؟؟؟؟
اللغة العربية مُختلف فى نشأتها وبدايتها ومصدريتها ويُقال أنها مجهولة النشأة*
*فيقال
أن يعرب كان أول من أعرب في لسانه وتكلم بهذا اللسان العربي فسميت اللغة باسمه وهذا قول ضعيف جدا
ويقال
أن تاريخها بدأ على بلسان نبي الله إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليه السلام. إذ أنه أول من فُتق لسانه بالعربية المبينة وهو ابن أربع عشرة سنة ونَسِي لسان أبيه  وهذا اقوى الآراء
ويقال
أن العربية كانت لغة أهل الجنة ويقال أنه لا اصل له
ويقال
وأقدم نقوشهم الموجودة على قلتها يعود إلى القرن التاسع او العاشر الميلادي
ويقال ما ذكرتيه
اللغة العربية هي لغة من أصل ثمانين لغة ظهرت بعد طوفان نوح عليه السلام وانحسار الماء عن الأرض واللغات كانت بعدد الرجال الذين كانوا على ظهر السفينة مع نوح راجعى العرب العاربة
ويقال أيضا
آدم عليه السلام أول من نطق بالعربية من بنو البشر العبارتين التاليتين وهما الحمدلله بعد خلقه وسريان الروح في رأسة وعطاسة ووقوله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عندما رد تحية الملآئكة كما ورد في السيرة النبوية لإبن هشام وتاريخ الطبري وابن كثير وابن الأثير وغيرهم من المراجع التاريخية
فأنا لا أقتصر على الدليل من الإسلام بل اشتمل الدليل على كل الآراء

فأقوى الآراء هو رأى أنه اسماعيل أول من فُتق لسانة بالعربية إذا فمعلومتك من الممكن أن يقال عليها خاطئة ومن الممكن أن يقال ناقصة
وهذا لا ينفى أسبقيتها لدين الإسلام ولكن أظهر الأخطاء الغريبة الموجودة فى القطعة*


* أولا توفّى الأخطل عام 708 ميلادى الموافق 89 هجريا أى أنه أنه من المحتمل أن يكون ولد بعد الهجرة وذلك إذا كان معمِّرا وكان عمره التسعون عاما إلا واحد وهذا يعنى أن الأخطل وُجد بعد الإسلام وليس قبله لا بعشرات ولا مئات السنين بل بعد الإسلام بعشرات السنين لا أدرى من الذى وضع الأخطل مع القس بن ساعدة وورقة بن نوفل
** شكرا على الإعتراف من نصرانية على إطلاق كلمة نصرانى على القس وعلى ورقة بن نوفل أيضا وحنين فلا يغضب أحد بعد هذه الشهادة أقصد الشهادات
*** أما حنين ابن اسحاق العبادي عالم ومترجم وطبيب عربي مسيحي نسطوري أصله من الحيرة ويعد أهم مترجم إلى العربية على مر العصور وكان يجيد  السريانية والفارسية واليونانية قام بترجمة أعمال جالينوس وأبقراط وأرسطو والعهد القديم من اليونانية، وقد حفظت بعض ترجماته أعمال جالينوس وغيره من الضياع
عينه الخليفة العباسي المأمون مسؤولا عن بيت الحكمة. ساعده ابنه إسحاق بن حنين وابن أخته حبيش بن الأعسم
فنرى أنه كان طبيبا مترجما وليس معنى أنه مترجما أنه ضليع فى علم اللغة العربية وفى خباياها وعلومها فنحن نرى كم هائل من المترجمين والمترجمات فى كل مكان وهم نابغون فى اللغات الأخرى ويترجموها على ضوء معرفتهم ودراستهم بالعربية ولا يشترط القوّة فى العربية حتى أكون مترجما للغات الأخرى وكل ترجماته ليس لها أى علاقة بالنحو العربى ولا الأدب ولا الشعر ولا البلاغة ولا النثر كلها أو بالأحرى أغلبها فى حدود دراسته ومجاله وهو الطب


*ما العلاقة بين ترجمة الانجيل لنفع النصارى به وبين النبوغ فى اللغة العربية ؟؟؟ !!!
هذه ترجمة ليفهمها عالم اللغة وليفهمها من يفك الخط*


** أولا من زيّف التاريخ ومن قال لكِ ذلك وما الدليل
** ثانيا من ذكرتيهم أنهم المذكورين فى الدفاع عن الوطن كانوا فى وقت فيه المسيحية أقلية ومعظم الدول العربية والوطن العربى ومصر من المسلمين ودول اسلامية فالاآن عدد النصارى فى مصر 4 مليون وكسر لذلك فغالبا سيكون النصر على الأغلبية أكثر منها من الأقلية
*** ثالثا عمر مكرم نصرانى وأحد مفكرى الأقباط فى الخمسينات .... عذرا أكيد ذلّة منكى غير مقصودة :dntknw:*


*ما دليلك وما برهانك*


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

لا أعرف من أين أبدأ ولا من أين انتهى
تعجبت جدا من كمية الأخطاء الموجودة بالموضوع ولنسردها بمشيئة الرحمن



> كتاب اللغة العربية في جميع السنين الدراسية من ادب ونصوص وبلاغة وتعبير وقواعد وحتى القراءة عبارة عن دين اسلامي لانه ملئ بالقرآن والاحاديث , وعلى التلميذ ان يحفظها , وكأن اللغة العربية خاصة بالاسلام والمسلمين , وهذا طبعا من الاخطاء الشائعة وهو الربط بين اللغة العربية والاسلام .
> والمعروف ان اللغة العربية هي احدى اللغات السامية واقدمها واغناها بالمعاني , وترجع الى سام ابن نوح عاشر الآباء من آدم .
> فمن البديهي ان ترجع اللغة العربية الى ما قبل الاسلام بعشرات المئات من السنين . وقد سبقت دعوة محمد وعاصرتها أديان وثنية وأديان الهية منها اليهودية والمسيحية , وكان هؤلاء يتكلمون العربية ويجيدونها نثرا وشعرا ويتبارون بها في الاسواق


*** من الذى قال لكِ أن اللغة العربية ترجع إلى سام ابن نوح ؟؟؟؟؟
اللغة العربية مُختلف فى نشأتها وبدايتها ومصدريتها ويُقال أنها مجهولة النشأة*
*فيقال
أن يعرب كان أول من أعرب في لسانه وتكلم بهذا اللسان العربي فسميت اللغة باسمه وهذا قول ضعيف جدا
ويقال
أن تاريخها بدأ على بلسان نبي الله إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليه السلام. إذ أنه أول من فُتق لسانه بالعربية المبينة وهو ابن أربع عشرة سنة ونَسِي لسان أبيه  وهذا اقوى الآراء
ويقال
أن العربية كانت لغة أهل الجنة ويقال أنه لا اصل له
ويقال
وأقدم نقوشهم الموجودة على قلتها يعود إلى القرن التاسع او العاشر الميلادي
ويقال ما ذكرتيه
اللغة العربية هي لغة من أصل ثمانين لغة ظهرت بعد طوفان نوح عليه السلام وانحسار الماء عن الأرض واللغات كانت بعدد الرجال الذين كانوا على ظهر السفينة مع نوح راجعى العرب العاربة
ويقال أيضا
آدم عليه السلام أول من نطق بالعربية من بنو البشر العبارتين التاليتين وهما الحمدلله بعد خلقه وسريان الروح في رأسة وعطاسة ووقوله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عندما رد تحية الملآئكة كما ورد في السيرة النبوية لإبن هشام وتاريخ الطبري وابن كثير وابن الأثير وغيرهم من المراجع التاريخية
فأنا لا أقتصر على الدليل من الإسلام بل اشتمل الدليل على كل الآراء

فأقوى الآراء هو رأى أنه اسماعيل أول من فُتق لسانة بالعربية إذا فمعلومتك من الممكن أن يقال عليها خاطئة ومن الممكن أن يقال ناقصة
وهذا لا ينفى أسبقيتها لدين الإسلام ولكن أظهر الأخطاء الغريبة الموجودة فى القطعة*



> ومن بين المسيحيين العرب المتفوقين في اللغة العربية كثيرين أذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
> 1) الاخطل _ وكان نصرانيا من بني تغلب (640_708)
> 2) قس بن ساعدة _ توفي سنة 600 للميلاد كان اديبا من نصارى نجران ,ومن احبارها وصار اسقفا لنجران وكان خطيب العرب وشاعرهم وحكيمهم وكان يعظ القوم في سوق عكاظ , وكان أول من خطب على مرتفع او ناقة واول من اتكأ على سيف او عصا عند خطبته
> 3) ورقة بن نوفل _ توفي سنة 611وهو من حكماء الجاهلية وكان نصرانيا , وترجم الانجيل الى اللغة العربية
> 4) حنين بن اسحق _ (808_873) هو طبيب نصراني من قبيلة عباد العربية , ولد في الحيرة بالعراق , ودرس اليونانية , عينه الخليفة المأمون على بيت الحكمة , من ترجماته : كتب أفلاطون مثل ( تيماوس ) و ( القوانين ) , وبعض كتب أرسطو مثل : ( المقولات ) و ( الطبيعيات ) و (الاخلاق الكبرى ) و ( المعادن ) . وله كتب ( عشر مقالات في العين ) و ( المدخل في الطب ) و ( في الاغذية ) و ( في تدبير الناقهين ) و ( في الادوية المسهلة )


* أولا توفّى الأخطل عام 708 ميلادى الموافق 89 هجريا أى أنه أنه من المحتمل أن يكون ولد بعد الهجرة وذلك إذا كان معمِّرا وكان عمره التسعون عاما إلا واحد وهذا يعنى أن الأخطل وُجد بعد الإسلام وليس قبله لا بعشرات ولا مئات السنين بل بعد الإسلام بعشرات السنين لا أدرى من الذى وضع الأخطل مع القس بن ساعدة وورقة بن نوفل
** شكرا على الإعتراف من نصرانية على إطلاق كلمة نصرانى على القس وعلى ورقة بن نوفل أيضا وحنين فلا يغضب أحد بعد هذه الشهادة أقصد الشهادات
*** أما حنين ابن اسحاق العبادي عالم ومترجم وطبيب عربي مسيحي نسطوري أصله من الحيرة ويعد أهم مترجم إلى العربية على مر العصور وكان يجيد  السريانية والفارسية واليونانية قام بترجمة أعمال جالينوس وأبقراط وأرسطو والعهد القديم من اليونانية، وقد حفظت بعض ترجماته أعمال جالينوس وغيره من الضياع
عينه الخليفة العباسي المأمون مسؤولا عن بيت الحكمة. ساعده ابنه إسحاق بن حنين وابن أخته حبيش بن الأعسم
فنرى أنه كان طبيبا مترجما وليس معنى أنه مترجما أنه ضليع فى علم اللغة العربية وفى خباياها وعلومها فنحن نرى كم هائل من المترجمين والمترجمات فى كل مكان وهم نابغون فى اللغات الأخرى ويترجموها على ضوء معرفتهم ودراستهم بالعربية ولا يشترط القوّة فى العربية حتى أكون مترجما للغات الأخرى وكل ترجماته ليس لها أى علاقة بالنحو العربى ولا الأدب ولا الشعر ولا البلاغة ولا النثر كلها أو بالأحرى أغلبها فى حدود دراسته ومجاله وهو الطب




> وقد ترجم الانجيل الى لغة العرب لمنفعة المسيحيين من العرب , وكان المسيحيين آنذاك يقرأونه بالعربية . وعندما أشار القرآن الى الانجيل كان الانجيل بترجمته العربية معروفا ومقروءا عند المسيحيين في بلاد العرب من قديم قبل ظهور محمد بزمن


*ما العلاقة بين ترجمة الانجيل لنفع النصارى به وبين النبوغ فى اللغة العربية ؟؟؟ !!!
هذه ترجمة ليفهمها عالم اللغة وليفهمها من يفك الخط*




> فلماذا نضطر نحن المسيحيين دراسة وحفظ هذه المواد المليئة باللآيات القرآنية ولماذا يزيفون التاريخ , بتجاهل دور المسيحيين في الدفاع عن الوطن , يركزون على الوطنيين المسلمين مثل مصطفى كامل وسعد زغلول ومكرم عبيد ومحمد فريد وغيرهم ونسوا او تناسوا ان هؤلاء الوطنيين كان لهم اصدقاء مسيحيين لا يقلون عنهم وطنية ودفاع عن الوطن . يحفظون التلاميذ منذ صغرهم
> انه لا وجود الا للمسلمين فقط


** أولا من زيّف التاريخ ومن قال لكِ ذلك وما الدليل
** ثانيا من ذكرتيهم أنهم المذكورين فى الدفاع عن الوطن كانوا فى وقت فيه المسيحية أقلية ومعظم الدول العربية والوطن العربى ومصر من المسلمين ودول اسلامية فالاآن عدد النصارى فى مصر 4 مليون وكسر لذلك فغالبا سيكون النصر على الأغلبية أكثر منها من الأقلية
*** ثالثا عمر مكرم نصرانى وأحد مفكرى الأقباط فى الخمسينات .... عذرا أكيد ذلّة منكى غير مقصودة :dntknw:*




> يا سيد بلال انت لو قأت قرآنك كويس حتلاقي فيه اخطاء املائية واخطاء نحوية .. دعوة صادقة مني يا اخي المسلم , اقرأ بفهم مش بتعصب اعمى , قبل القرآن كانت اللغة العربية خالية من الاخطاء , وفين العلوم الاخرى اللي بتقول عليها , يا اخي القرآن ملئ بالمتناقضات فكيف تقول لايتخلله زلل او خلل !!!!!


*ما دليلك وما برهانك*

*الرد على الدليل والبرهان الذى أحضرتيه*


> أ- في (سورة التوبة 20: 63) "قالوا إن هذان لساحران"
> 
> 1ـ كلنا يعرف أبسط قواعد النحو أن: اسم إن منصوب، وفي هذه الآية يجب أن ينصب بالياء والنون لأنه مثنى، فيكون التركيب الصحيح: "إن هذين"، ولكننا نجده مرفوعا بالألف والنون [إن هذان ...]


*هناك بمشيئة الرحمن طريقان لهذه الجملة والحمد لله أنها ليست من عند المسلمين فقط بل عند العرب عموما الذين أشدتى لهم بالبلاغة فى اللغة العربية مع إرفاق دلالئل وقرائن والحمد لله من الشعر العربى والجاهلى أيضا بالدليل والبرهان*

(( إن هذان لساحران )) 
----> *أولا *هي لغة لبعض القبائل العربية كبني الحارث بن كعب وخثعم وكنانة وعذرة وزبيد وغيرهم
يقولون : مررت برجلان ، وقبضت منه درهمان ، وجلست بين يداه ، وركبت علاه
كما كانوا يقولون :
جاء الزيدان، ورأيت الزيدان، ومررت بالزيدان،

و أنشد هوبر الحارثي : 

تزود منا بين أذناه ضربةً *** دعته إلى هابي التراب عقيم [ قائلة هو هوبر الحارثي، كما في اللسان مادة صرع ، و هبا ] 

وقول الشاعر الطويل :

فأطرق إطراق الشجاع ولو رأى مساغاً لناباه الشجاع لصمما [ نسبه الحريري ص 107 للمتلمس. وهو في مختارات ابن الشجري ص 32، وهو ايضاً في شواهد الأشموني 1 / 79

وأنشدوا : 

أي قلوص راكب تراها *** طاروا علاهن فطر علاها 

والشواهد كثيرة ولغة إلزام المثنى الألف لغة مشهورة وقد جاء القرآن على أحرف عدة ولغات شتى، فلا غرابة أن يكون في القرآن
قال النحاس : هو (( من أحسن ما حملت عليه الآية )) اعراب القرآن 3 / 46 
*هذا إن كانت إن التى تنصب مبتدأها وترفع خبرها*

---> *ثالثا* *كان يستخدم العرب أيضا كلمة إنَّ المشددة المفتوحة بمعنى نعم
جاء زجلا فسأل ابن الزبير شيئًا فلم يعطه ، فقال : لعن الله ناقة حملتني إليك، فقال : إنَّ وراكِـبَهَا، أي نعم ولعن الله راكبها، و"إن" التي بمعنى نـَـعَـم لا تعمل شيئًا ، كما أن نـَعَـم كذلك، فـ ( هذان) مبتدأ مرفوع بالألف، و(ساحران ) خبر لمبتدأ محذوف، أي : لهما ساحران، والجملة خبر (هذان) ولا يكون (لساحران) خَبَرَ (هذان) لأن لام الابتداء لا تدخل على خبر المبتدأ.*

---> *رابعا** المفاجأة التى لم تكن فى حسبانك يا كرستينا*
*قوله تبارك وتعالى : (( إِنْ هذان لساحران )) هذه (إن) نونها ساكنة وليست مشددة وتسمى إن المسكنة وليست مشددة كما تظنِّى وإنما هي مخففة من إن المشددة
واسمها دائما ضمير محذوف يسمى ضمير الشأن وخبرها جملة هي هنا جملة (هذان ساحران) وتأتي اللام المؤكدة في خبرها فتميزها عن «ان» النافية، ولا تحذف إلا لقرينة لفظية أو معنوية ومن ذلك ما جاء في الحديث النبوي (قد علمنا إن كنت لمؤمنا)
ومن ذلك قول الشاعر حتى تُقام الحُجَّة كاملةً
أنا ابن أباة الضيم من آل مالك *** وإن مالك كانت كرام المعادن**خيرها فى غيرها *:smil12: 



> 2ـ وقد علق الإمام النسفي على ذلك قائلا: [قرأ أبو عمر "إن هذين لساحران"] وهو ظاهرٌ، ولكنه مخالف للإمام (أي المصحف الإمام، وهو مصحف عثمان حيث وردت إن هذان) {النسفي الجزء الثالث ص 90}
> 
> 3ـ وقالت عائشة عندما سئلت عن ذلك: "يا ابن أختي، هذا من عمل الكُتَّاب، أخطأوا في الكتابة"


*عن الإمام النسفى* *: هذا لا يسير على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة وهم من يتبعون محمّد دون الانحراف عن الطريق فأعتقد أنه لا مجال هنا لجلب شواهد عيان لأُناس مخالفين فنحن لا نأتى بالشبهات من مذاهبكم المختلفة
ولكِ نبذة عن النسفى
هو من أنصار المذهب الماتريدى وأكبر متكلم في المذهب الماتريدي*
*أما عن حديث السيدة عائشة* *فلا اثر له ودرجته حديث موضوع أو منكر *
*ونعم الأئمة والإستدلالات خيرها فى غيرها*:dntknw: 



> ب- فى سورة المائدة5 : 69 "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون والنصارى من آمن بالله واليوم الآخِر وعمل صالحا فلا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"
> 
> 1ـ الصابئون هنا: اسم مرفوع بالواو والنون، في حين أنه يجب أن يكون منصوبا بالياء والنون، "أي الصابئين"، لأنه معطوف على منصوب لكونه إسم إن، ومما يزيد المشكلة تعقيدا أنه ورد كذلك منصوبا صحيحا في:
> 
> 2ـ (سورة البقرة2: 62) فقد وردت نفس الآية وفيها الصابئين منصوبة، "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخِر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرُهم عند ربهم فلا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون"



*هذه تحديدا لها ألف رد سأكتفى بما تيسَّر إن شاء الرحمن
ورودها فى سورة البقرة لا إشكال فيه الإشكال هنا فيما ذكر فى سورة المائدة فقد وقعت في نفس موقع البقرة ومع ذلك جاءت مرفوعة
هناك ثلاثة أوجه وسأخذ رأى المفسرين والنُحاه*---> *الأول* 
*الآية فيها تقديم وتأخير وعلى ذلك يكون سياق المعنى ((إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى ، من آمن بالله ...فلا خوف عليهم ، ولاهم يحزنون ، والصابئون كذلك )) فتعرب مبتدأً مرفوعا ،وعلامة رفعه الواو ، لأنه جمع مذكر سالم
طبعا لا يعجبك الكلام وتقولين أن هذا تحايل حتى نتفادى الخطأ وأُسرع محضرا لكى الدليل من الشعر العربى الغير إسلامى البتَّة
ونظير ذلك من لغة العرب قول الشاعر 
فمن يكُ أمسى بالمدينة رحله فإني وَقَيَّار ٌبها لغريب 

وموطن الشاهد قوله "قيار" ، وهو اسم لفرسه ، أو جمله
فقد جاءت هذه الكلمة مرفوعة على أنها مبتدأ ولم تجئ منصوبة على أنها معطوفة على اسم إن المنصوب وهو ياء المتكلم في قوله ( فإني )*

---> *الثانى* *أن " الصابئون " مبتدأ والنصارى معطوف عليه ، وجملة من آمن بالله خبر "الصابئون" وأما خبر "إن" فهو محذوف دل عليه خبر المبتدأ "الصابئون" 
أظن أن هذا التبرير مقنع جدا ويفهمه من فى روضة اللغة العربية ولا يحتاج لقرينة من الشعر العربى

ولكن حتى أقمع الشبهة إليك هذه الهدية
ونظير ذلك من لغة العرب قول الشاعر : 

نحن بما عندنا ، وأنت بما عندك راضٍ ، والأمر مختلف 

والشاهد فيه أن المبتدأ "نحن" لم يذكر خبره ، اكتفاء بخبر المعطوف "أنت" ؛ فخبره "راض" يدل على خبر المبتدأ الأول ، وتقدير الكلام : نحن بما عندنا راضون وأنت بما عندك راض*

---> *الثالث* *والذى تركته للنهاية وأحب أن أختم به ليسره
أن " الصابئون " معطوف على محل اسم " إن " ؛ فالحروف الناسخة ، إن وأخواتها ، تدخل على الجملة الاسمية المكونة من مبتدأ وخبر ، واسم إن محله الأصلي ، قبل دخول إن عليه الرفع لأنه مبتدأ ، ومن هنا رفعت "الصابئون" باعتبار أنها معطوفة على محل اسم إن . [ انظر : أوضح المسالك ، لابن هشام ، مع شرح محيي الدين ، 1/352-366 , تفسير الشوكاني والألوسي ، عند هذه الآية]*
---> *رابعا* *وهذا من جانب علماء النحو المفسرين فى آن واحد الصابئون هم أبعد المذكورين عن الإيمان رفع كلمة الصابئون للدلالة على أنهم أبعد المذكورين في الضلال ولأنهم أقلّ منزلة  الكلمة غير خاضعة للتوكيد بـ (إن) ـ وكأن اليهود والنصارى لأنهم أهل كتاب عطفهم على اسم إنّ (التي تفيد التوكيد) وكلمة الصابئون تُعرب على أنها مبتدأ وقد تكون اعتراضية وخبرها محذوف بمعنى (والصابئون كذلك) أما كلمة النصارى فهي معطوفة على ما قبلها

وقول آخر مع كفاية الأدلَّة السابقة حتى يكون مسك الختام
 أن " إن " فى قوله تعالى: " إن الذين آمنوا " ليست هى " إنَّ " الناسخة  التى تنصب المبتدأ وترفع الخبر بل هى بمعنى: نعم ... كما فى المفاجأة السابقة ... يعنى حرف جواب  فلا تعمل فى الجملة الاسمية لا نصباً ولا رفعاً وعلى هذا فالذى بعدها مرفوع المحل ، لأن " الذين " اسم موصول ، وهو مبنى فى محل رفع وكذلك " الصابئون " فإنه مرفوع لفظاً ، وعلامة رفعه " الواو " لأنه جمع مذكر سالم ، مفرده " صابئ "*

*وإليكم بيت الشعر المؤكد لكلامى لقمع الشبهة ودحضها*
*قال قيس بن الرقيات
برز الغوانى من الشباب
يلمننى ، وآلو مهنَّهْ
ويقلن شيبٌ قد علاك
وقد كبرتَ ، فقلت إنَّهْ

أى فقلت: نعم

وعلى هذا فإن كلا من " الذين " و " الصابئون " والنصارى ، أسماء مرفوعة إما محلاً ، وهما: الذين " فهى مبنية فى محل رفع ، والنصارى مرفوعة بضمة مقدرة لأنها اسم مقصور لا تظهر على آخره حركات ، وإما لفظاً مثل: " الصابئون " فهى مرفوعة لفظاً بواو الجماعة.*
*هذه الخلاصة لعلماء النحو ممزوجة ببعض القرائن من الشعر الجاهلى والغير إسلامى لقمع الشبهة وهناك المزيد ولكن لا داعى له هذا بجانب آراء المفسرين الشتَّى*



> 3ـ قالت عائشة عندما سُئلت عن ذلك "يا ابن أختي، هذا من عمل الكتاب، أخطأوا في الكتابة" (السجستاني: كتاب المصاحف ص43)


*أنتى مرة أخرى .... لسة محرمتيش ؟؟ 
أعرف السجستانى ولكن لم يبلغنى قط أنه عالم من علماء الحديث
ولم يستطع أحد اقتباس أى حديث ووضعه فى كتاب إلا ولابد ان يوجد هذا الحديث فى فى كتب الحديث وإذًا من أين سيأتى به إذ لم يكن كذلك
راجعى تعليقى على الحديث بالأعلى*



> + فكيف يقول القرآن أن: لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوفُ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون.
> + وهم قوم خارجون عن الأديان ويعبدون الملائكة كما ذكر الإمام النسفي قائلا: [الصابئون: من "صبأ" إذا خرج من الدين، وهم قوم خرجوا من دين اليهودية والنصرانية وعبدوا الملائكة] (تفسير النسفي الجزء الأول ص 95)
> 
> + وقد جاء عنهم في المعجم الوسيط لمجمع اللغة العربية: [الصابئون: قوم يعبدون الكواكب ويزعمون أنهم على ملة نوح، وقبلتهم مهب الشمال عند منتصف النهار] (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الأول ص 505) عجبا إذ يقول القرآن : لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون!!!


*

الرد يمكن أن يكون فى كلمتين ويمكن أن يكون فى تفصيل وإطالة وأحب أن أفصِّل

أولا .......من هم
الصابئة جمع صابئ ، اسم فاعل من صَبَأ يصبَأ ، إذا خرج من دين إلى آخر 
  .........قال الطبري : ( والصابئون ، جمع صابئ ، وهو المستحدث سوى دينه دينا ، كالمرتد من أهل الإسلام عن دينه ، وكل خارج من دين كان عليه إلى آخر غيره ، تسميه العرب : صابئا ... يقال صبأت النجوم : إذا طلعت ..) انظر تفسير الطبري 2/145 ، لسان العرب صبأ

ثانيا....... مذهبهم
     .........فقال ابن القيم ، رحمه الله : ( وقد اختلف الناس فيهم اختلافا كثيرا ، وأشكل أمرهم على الأئمة لعدم الإحاطة بمذهبهم ودينهم
     ........فقال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى : هم صنف من النصارى ، وقال في موضع : ينظر في أمرهم ؛ فإن كانوا يوافقون النصارى في أصل الدين ، ولكنهم يخالفونهم في الفروع  فتؤخذ منهم الجزية  وإن كانوا يخالفونهم في أصل الدين لم يقروا على دينهم ببذل الجزية
    .......فذكر سفيان عن ليث عن مجاهد قال : هم قوم بين اليهود والمجوس ليس لهم دين وفي تفسير شيبان عن قتادة قال : الصابئة قوم يعبدون الملائكة

ثالثا......ماذا يقال فيهم وهذا ما تريديه أنتى
قال ابن القيم : ( قلت : الصابئة أمة كبيرة ، فيهم السعيد والشقي ، وهي إحدى الأمم المنقسمة إلى مؤمن وكافر ، فإن الأمم قبل مبعث النبي ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، نوعان : نوع كفار أشقياء كلهم ، ليس فيهم سعيد ، كعبدة الأوثان والمجوس ، ونوع منقسمون إلى سعيد وشقي ، وهم اليهود والنصارى والصابئة ، وقد ذكر الله سبحانه النوعين في كتابه ، فقال : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُون ) البقرة/62 ، وكذلك قال في المائدة ، وقال في سورة الحج ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ ) فلم يقل هاهنا : من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر ، لأنه ذكر معهم المجوس والذين أشركوا ؛ فذكر ست أمم ، منهم اثنتان شقيتان ، وأربع منهم منقسمة إلى شقي وسعيد ، وحيث وعد أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح منهم بالأجر ذكرهم أربع أمم ليس إلا ، ففي آية الفصل بين الأمم أدخل معهم الأمتين ، وفي آية الوعد بالجزاء لم يدخلها معهم ، فعلم أن الصابئين فيهم المؤمن والكافر ، والشقي والسعيد . 

وهذه أمة قديمة قبل اليهود والنصارى ، وهم أنواع : صابئة حنفاء ، وصابئة مشركون . وكانت حران دار مملكة هؤلاء قبل المسيح ، ولهم كتب وتآليف وعلوم ، وكان في بغداد منهم طائفة كبيرة ، منهم إبراهيم بن هلال الصابئ صاحب الرسائل ، وكان على دينهم ويصوم رمضان مع المسلمين ، وأكثرهم فلاسفة ولهم مقالات مشهورة ذكرها أصحاب المقالات . 

وجملة أمرهم أنهم لا يكذبون الأنبياء ولا يوجبون اتباعهم ، وعندهم أن من اتبعهم [ يعني اتبع الأنبياء] فهو سعيد ناج وأن من أدرك بعقله ما دعوا إليه ، فوافقهم فيه وعمل بوصاياهم ، فهو سعيد ، وإن لم يتقيد بهم ، فعندهم دعوة الأنبياء حق ، ولا تتعين طريقا للنجاة ، وهم يقرون أن للعالم صانعا مدبرا حكيما منزها عن مماثلة المصنوعات ، ولكن كثيرا منهم ، أو أكثرهم ، قالوا : نحن عاجزون عن الوصول إلى جلاله بدون الوسائط ؛ والواجب التقرب إليه بتوسط الروحانيين المقدسين المطهرين عن المواد الجسمانية ، المبرئين عن القوى الجسدية ، المنزهين عن الحركات المكانية والتغييرات الزمانية ، بل قد جبلوا على الطهارة ، وفطروا على التقديس . 

ثم ذكر أنهم يعبدون هذه الوسائط ويتقربون إليها ، ويقولون : ( هم آلهتنا وشفعاؤنا عند رب الأرباب ، وإله الآلهة ) 

ثم قال ، رحمه الله : ( فهذا بعض ما نقله أرباب المقالات عن دين الصابئة وهو بحسب ما وصل إليهم ، وإلا فهذه الأمة فيهم المؤمن بالله وأسمائه وصفاته وملائكته ورسله واليوم الآخر وفيهم الكافر ، وفيهم الآخذ من دين الرسل بما وافق عقولهم واستحسنوه ، فدانوا به ورضوه لأنفسهم . 

وعقد أمرهم أنهم يأخذون بمحاسن ما عند أهل الشرائع بزعمهم ، ولا يوالون أهل ملة ويعادون أخرى ، ولا يتعصبون لملة على ملة . والملل عندهم نواميس لمصالح العالم ، فلا معنى لمحاربة بعضها بعضا بل يؤخذ بمحاسنها وما تكمل به النفوس ، وتتهذب به الأخلاق ، ولذلك سموا صابئين كأنهم ، صبؤوا عن التعبد بكل ملة من الملل ، والانتساب إليها ، ولهذا قال غير واحد من السلف : ليسوا يهودا ولا نصارى ولا مجوسا. 

وهم نوعان صابئة حنفاء وصابئة مشركون ؛ فالحنفاء هم الناجون منهم وبينهم مناظرات ورد من بعضهم على بعض ، وهم قوم إبراهيم كما أن اليهود قوم موسى ،والحنفاء منهم أتباعه ) أحكام أهل الذمة 1/92-98 

وما ذكره من انقسام الصابئة إلى موحدين ومشركين قرره شيخ الإسلام أيضا في غير موضع . انظر الرد على المنطقيين [ 287-290،454-458] ، منهاج السنة ، تعليق المحقق [1/5] . وانظر أيضا بحث الشيخ ابن عاشور للمسألة عند تفسيره لآية البقرة التى أثرتى الشبهة فيها من قبل*

*أخيرا
كيف تقولين 






			وكان هؤلاء يتكلمون العربية ويجيدونها نثرا وشعرا ويتبارون بها في الاسواق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...


 وتقولين أن القرآن به أخطاء لا والله ما به ولا خطأ بل الذى يُخَطِّئ القرآن هو الذى به خطأ

كيف يُنزَّل القرآن على أَُناس  يتكلمون العربية ويجيدونها نثرا وشعرا ويتبارون بها في الاسواق بلسان عربىّ مبين بليغ ولا يذكر التاريخ أى أثر على انه أحد من العرب أو المسلمين أو الصحابة أو ممن نزّل عليهم القرآن آن ذلك وحتى النصارى الفُصَّاح والبُلّاغ أو المستشرقين اكتشف خطأ فى القرآن الكريم

وتأتوا أنتم وياليتكم لكم فى اللغة وزن وتخترعون أخطاء فى القرآن بسبب محدودية اللغة عندكم وفقرها و دحضها وتغضبون أن المسلمين ينقصِّون من وزنكم فى اللغة العربية

أعتقد أنه بهذا الرد قد تأكدتى أن ما كنتى تتمنين إثبات عكسه حقيقة لا افتراء*

اذهبى وتعلمى أولا قبل السفسطة

*يتَّبع ...*


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*ثم جئت بهذه المشاركة القاسية عليكى جدا*

*نُسَِيتُ أن أذكر لكى معلومة بمثابة قاضية لكى يا كرستينا*

*أنه واضع علم النحو هو المسلم أبو الأسود الدؤلى ومنقِّ حروف العربية أيضاً
وهذا يدل على شيئين*

*أولهما *.... *أن علم النحو وضعه مسلم فنحن لا ننسب النبوغ فى اللغة العربية لأنفسنا بطلاناً وأن عظماء النُحاه من المسلمين*

*ثانيهما* .... *أنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك خطأ فى القرآن لأن علم النحو وُضع بعد مقتل علىّ بن أبى طالب فى عهد الخليفة زياد فوضع النحو على أساس القرآن وهذه هى أمر حقيقة يكرهها غير المسلمون الطاعنون فى القرآن الكريم*


----------



## nikeman (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

سلام ونعمة يا كرستينا 

معلومات جميلة جدا ودقيقة
ومفيدة
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> " اننا نجعل القرآن حكما على قواعد اللغه والنحو، ولا نجعل القواعد حكما على القرآن" هل الحكم للغه العربيه ام للقرآن؟؟؟؟
> 
> لَا أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ(1)وَأَنْتَ حِلٌّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ(2)وَوَالِدٍ وَمَا وَلَدَ(3) ( سورة البلد 90 )
> 
> ...


*أولا أرجوا مراجعة آخر مشاركاتى باللون الأزرق لتعرف هل يحكم النحو القرآن وهل يقيده أم القرآن هو أساس بناء علم النحو

اليك هذه القواعد فى علم نحو اللغة العربية

ما عشرة أنواع
ما الاستفهاميّة ومنها تذييل ماذا .. ما النافية .. ما الشرطيَّة .. ما الموصوليّة .. ما المصدريّة .. ما الكافّة .. ما الواقعة بعد بئس ونعم .. ما الإبهاميّة .. ما الزائدة

والإشكال هنا فى ما الموصولية والتى قلت فيها أنها لا تستخدم فقط إلا لغير العاقل بينما تستخدم من للعاقل وكلاهما يقتصرا على ما ذكرته آنفاً

فهناك حالات تقوم فيها من بدور ما أى تستخدم للغير عاقل
وحالات تُستخدم فيها ما للعاقل
الحالات التى تستخدم فيها ما للعاقل 
1-- إذا اختلط العاقل بغير العاقل
2-- إذا كان الأمر المُشار إليه مُبهما على المتكلم
3-- أن يكون المراد هو الناس على سبيل الجمع
4-- أن يكون المُراد هو صفات من يَعقِل

والحالات التى تستخدم فيها من لغير العاقل5-- أن يقترن غير العاقل مع من يعقل في عموم فصل بمن الجارة
6-- أن يشبه غير العاقل بالعاقل فيستعار له لفظه
7-- أن يختلط من يعقل بما لا يعقل

8-- وأخيرا هناك قاعدة عامة تقول بأن ما أوسع مِن من لإشتمالها على العاقل والغير عاقل

إذا فكان من الأحرى أن تقول بعد ذكر قاعدتك التى تستشهد بها كلمة ( فى الغالب ) إذا إما القاعدة ناقصة أو استنقصتها أنت كما استنقصت تفاسير الآيات واقتبست ما أتى على هواك
عموما فإن فى الغالب تذكر ما لغير العاقل ومن للعاقل ولكن هناك ثمانِ حالاتٍ سالفة الذكر لا يقيدون هذا المفهوم المزعوم ولا يُقَصِّرونه


أما عن آية سورة البلد فلو أنك أرفقت كل التفسيرات لكنت أجبت على نفسك ولكنك تثير شبهات فقط فالتفاسير بها الكثير وعموما ذكرت من ضمن الأصول أن (ما) أشمل وأعم مِن (مَن) فى وصفها العاقل والغير عاقل تكسيرا لقاعدتك وأيضا أنها قاصدة للناس على شرط الجمع مطابقةً للأصل المذكور

وولرد على شبهة سورة الشمس فى وما سواها مع أنه فى التفسير مذكور أن أول الأقوال فى هذه الآية أن (ما) هنا المصدرية أى والنفس وتسويتها كما فى تفسير الحافظ بن كثير والإمام القرطبى ولكن لن نختلف ونعود لأساس أن ما قد تأتى لوصل اسم العاقل
وعن ما طاب لكم من النساء .. راجع القاعدة الرابعة وهنا المراد صفات العاقل وليس المقصود من طاب البتَّة ولكن المقصود ما طاب من الصفات كالبيضاء والسمراء والحسناء فما عائدة على الصفات

وأخيرا الهَدية التى أرفقها لك وادخرتها للنهاية لعلمى أنك لن تقتنع بكلامى وأن القاعدة السالفة ناقصة أو مستنقصة وغير كاملة والدليل على أنه قد تأتى ما للعاقل ومن لغير العاقل
أحب أن أذكر لك بيت شعرٍ يكسر هذه القاعدة التى استشهدت بها وها هو نص خارج عن القرآن الكريم :beee: :beee:  للعباس بن الأحنف بن الأسود الحنفىّ
بكيت على سرب القطا إذ مررن بي *** فـقلـت ومثلي بالبـكاء جـديــر
أسـرب القـطا هل من يعيـر جـنـاحَـه *** لعلي إلى من قد هويت أطيـر
 فجاوبــتنـي من فـــوق غصـن أراكــةٍ ***  ألا كـلـُّنـا يا مـسـتعيـر نُـعيـــر
و أي قـــطــاةٍ لــم تُـــعِـرْك جــنـاحَـهــا ***  تعيـش بـِذلٍّ و الجنـاحُ كسيـر

فلو لم تكن هذه قاعدة اصولية نحوية لما جاء بها الشاعر العباس بن الأحنف بن الأسود
فما قولك فى شاعر جاء بمن مخاطباً لغير العاقل وهو طائر القطا أو سرب القطا ( نوع من أنواع اليمام )

أنصحك بالتحرى قبل الخوض ومراجعة وضع علم النحو لأبى الأسود الدؤلى*


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*بكيت على سرب القطا إذ مررن بي *** فـقلـت ومثلي بالبـكاء جـديــر
أسـرب القـطا هل من يعيـر جـنـاحَـه *** لعلي إلى من قد هويت أطيـر
فجاوبــتنـي من فـــوق غصـن أراكــةٍ *** ألا كـلـُّنـا يا مـسـتعيـر نُـعيـــر
و أي قـــطــاةٍ لــم تُـــعِـرْك جــنـاحَـهــا *** تعيـش بـِذلٍّ و الجنـاحُ كسيـر*


----------



## muslim533 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*وراجع متى أُسس علم النحو ومن مؤسسه وما دينه وما العهد الذى أُسس فيه لتعلم من الذى بُنِىَ على الآخر بين النحو والقرآن

( فى هذه القطعة من لماذا أرفقتها ولم أرفق ما ؟ )*
:beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## pariah12 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

لا اخال ان المسلمين سيجدون الف تفسير وتفسير، ولكن سؤالي كان واضح، اذا كانت ما تعني من لماذا تم وضعها بالاصل في اللوح المحفوظ؟

من ناحيه ثانيه، والاهم، هل الحكم للغه العربيه ام للقرآن؟  يبدوا من الاجابات اعلاه، ان الشرح يستعين بالغه العربيه وقواعدها.


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*أنا بعرف شيء لا يفقه فيه الإنسان لا يناقش فيه من الأساس

ونحنُ أهلُ اللغــة 

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## pariah12 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



pariah12 قال:


> لا اخال ان المسلمين سيجدون الف تفسير وتفسير، ولكن سؤالي كان واضح، اذا كانت ما تعني من لماذا تم وضعها بالاصل في اللوح المحفوظ؟
> 
> من ناحيه ثانيه، والاهم، هل الحكم للغه العربيه ام للقرآن؟  يبدوا من الاجابات اعلاه، ان الشرح يستعين بالغه العربيه وقواعدها.



لا اجابه من اهل اللغه


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> اذا كانت ما تعني من لماذا تم وضعها بالاصل في اللوح المحفوظ؟



*أستغفر اللهــ .. هذا الكلام مرفوض ... هل تشرطين على اللهــ ما يضع في كتاابــِه .

وكما قلت أن ما على الرغم من أنها تؤدي نفس المعنى إلا أنها أفصح و أبلغ في المواضع التي جاءت فيها *




> من ناحيه ثانيه، والاهم، هل الحكم للغه العربيه ام للقرآن؟ يبدوا من الاجابات اعلاه، ان الشرح يستعين بالغه العربيه وقواعدها.



لا تعارض... فقواعد اللغــة العربية وضعت على أساس لاقرآن الذي جااء بالعربيــة 

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى


----------



## pariah12 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *أستغفر اللهــ .. هذا الكلام مرفوض ... هل تشرطين على اللهــ ما يضع في كتاابــِه .
> 
> وكما قلت أن ما على الرغم من أنها تؤدي نفس المعنى إلا أنها أفصح و أبلغ في المواضع التي جاءت فيها *
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



*ما افصح وابلغ؟

وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا




			فهناك حالات تقوم فيها من بدور ما أى تستخدم للغير عاقل
وحالات تُستخدم فيها ما للعاقل
الحالات التى تستخدم فيها ما للعاقل
1-- إذا اختلط العاقل بغير العاقل
2-- إذا كان الأمر المُشار إليه مُبهما على المتكلم
3-- أن يكون المراد هو الناس على سبيل الجمع
4-- أن يكون المُراد هو صفات من يَعقِل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاقتباس اعلاه هو ما يقوله المسلمون عن استخدام كلمة ما لفير العاقل، وهنا المشكله، الاربع احتمالاات لا تنطبق على الله. 

فالقرآن يستعمل (ما) - وهي لغير العاقل - بدلا من (مَن) في باني السماء والارض وخالق النفس.

*


فراشة المنتدى قال:


> لا تعارض... فقواعد اللغــة العربية وضعت على أساس لاقرآن الذي جااء بالعربيــة
> 
> شكراا جزيلااا
> فراشة المنتدى



*افهم من قولك ان قواعد اللغه العربيه خضعت للقرآن؟؟؟*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> ما افصح وابلغ؟
> 
> وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا



هناك احتمالان لمعنى (ما): الاول أن (ما) اسم موصول بمعنى الذي. ويعتقد الكثيرون ان (ما) تستخدم لغير العاقل فيقولون (ما) لغير العاقل و(من) للعاقل ولكن الحقيقة أن ما تستعمل لذات غير العاقل كما في قوله: (يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشر مما تشربون) ولصفات العقلاء كما في قوله: (فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء) (ونفس وما سواها) ويؤتى بها في التفخيم والتعظيم في صفات العقلاء، ولذلك قال تعالى (وما خلق الذكر والانثى) ويعني به ذاته العلية. 



> افهم من قولك ان قواعد اللغه العربيه خضعت للقرآن؟؟؟



وُضِعَت ... على أساس القرآن الذي جااء باللغــة العربيــة ...التي كان يتحدث بها العربــ ...

أي أن القواعد التي وضعت على أساس القرآن هي نفسها التي كان العرب يتحدثون بهــا ..

وصلتــ؟؟

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى


----------



## pariah12 (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> هناك احتمالان لمعنى (ما): الاول أن (ما) اسم موصول بمعنى الذي. ويعتقد الكثيرون ان (ما) تستخدم لغير العاقل فيقولون (ما) لغير العاقل و(من) للعاقل ولكن الحقيقة أن ما تستعمل لذات غير العاقل كما في قوله: (يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشر مما تشربون) ولصفات العقلاء كما في قوله: (فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء) (ونفس وما سواها) ويؤتى بها في التفخيم والتعظيم في صفات العقلاء، ولذلك قال تعالى (وما خلق الذكر والانثى) ويعني به ذاته العلية.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



*عزيزتي فراشة المنتدى،

هل الذي تكتبيه رايك ام الصحيح؟  ما معنى قولك هناك احتمالان؟؟ انني لا ابحث عن احتمالاات. اين هي قواعد ( من قاعده) اللغه العربيه؟

واين "الاحتمال" الذي يقول بأن ما هي اداة نفي كما اقتبسنا من تفسير المسلمين اعلاه؟

واين هي القاعده التي تقول بأن ما تستخدم للتفخيم والتعظيم؟؟؟  

وقولك اعلاه بأن ما تستحدم لغير العاقل هي جوهر المشكله:  كيف يستخدمها القرآن في وصف العاقل وخصوصا الرحمن الرحيم؟؟*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> وُضِعَت ... على أساس القرآن الذي جااء باللغــة العربيــة ...التي كان يتحدث بها العربــ ...
> 
> أي أن القواعد التي وضعت على أساس القرآن هي نفسها التي كان العرب يتحدثون بهــا ..
> 
> ...



*جميل جدا، بالرغم من انني لا اوافقك على هذا، ولكن، اذا كانت القواعد العربيه وضعت على اساس القرآن، ولا نستطيع الحكم على القرآن من قواعد اللغه، فهل نستطيع الحكم على القرآن بالقرآن نفسه؟

بانتظار الاجابه.

سلام
*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> عزيزتي فراشة المنتدى،
> 
> هل الذي تكتبيه رايك ام الصحيح؟ ما معنى قولك هناك احتمالان؟؟ انني لا ابحث عن احتمالاات. اين هي قواعد ( من قاعده) اللغه العربيه؟
> 
> ...


*
لا هذا ليس رأيي فلا آرااء في اللغــة ..

هذا هو الصحيحــ 

واقرأ مداخلتي بأني قولت الكثير يعتقد بانها لغير العاقل و لكن الصواب بأنها للتفخيم و التعظيمـ ..*



> جميل جدا، بالرغم من انني لا اوافقك على هذا، ولكن، اذا كانت القواعد العربيه وضعت على اساس القرآن، ولا نستطيع الحكم على القرآن من قواعد اللغه، فهل نستطيع الحكم على القرآن بالقرآن نفسه؟
> 
> بانتظار الاجابه.
> 
> سلام


*
سبق لي و أن بينت لكــ ... و لكن اللهــ المستعانــ 

العرب كانوا يتحدثون اللغــة العربيــة  (( بالسليقة )) ولم يكونوا محتاجينـ لقواعد اللغة العربيـة 
و نزل القرآن الكريم  باللغــة العربيــة الفصيحــة 

ولكن عندما اختلط العرب بالعجم .. وظهر اللحنـ .. إرتأى العلماء بوضعـ قواعد اللغة العربيـة على أساس القرآن الي لا تتعارض مع اللغــة أبداا

وهناك ملاحظة هامـة جداا 

لو أن أهل اللغــة (( العرب )) الذين أنزلوا عليهم القرآن الكريم  رأوا فيه أغلاط نحوية أو لغوية .. كان الأجدر بأن يناقشوها  او ينوه لها هم بأنفسهم ( فهم أهل الفصاحة و البلاغــة )) 

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## pariah12 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> لا هذا ليس رأيي فلا آرااء في اللغــة ..
> 
> هذا هو الصحيحــ
> ...



*عزيزتي فراشة المنتدى...

هل لك ان تساعدني وتقولي لي من اي مصدر اخذت مقولة ان ما للتعظيم والتفخيم؟؟  انا متشوق جدا لمعرفة هذا المصدر!!!

بالمناسبه الرجاء التكرم بقراءة هذا الرابط تحت (ما ومهما)
http://www.arabtranslators.net/atn_grammar/gg_noun_asmashart.htm

*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> سبق لي و أن بينت لكــ ... و لكن اللهــ المستعانــ
> 
> العرب كانوا يتحدثون اللغــة العربيــة  (( بالسليقة )) ولم يكونوا محتاجينـ لقواعد اللغة العربيـة
> ...



*لاحظي: قمتي بالرد وليس الاجابه.  سالتك سؤال، هل نستطيع ان نحكم على القرآن بالق{ىن اذا كنا لا نستطيع الحكم عليه من قواعد اللغه العربيه؟  ردك على السؤال غير متصل بالموضوع.  على كل الاحوال...




			1- ليست القواعد إلا قوانين مستنبطة من طائفة من كلام العرب الذين لم تفسد سلائقهم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.islamguiden.com/ARABI/m_a_r_2.htm

تقولين القرآن نزل باللغه العربيه الفصيحه؟  اي لغه منهم؟  جلال الدين السيوطي في البرهان في علوم القرآن يقول بان في القرآن من لغة العرب 50 لغه...فتأملي.  هذه المشكله رقم واحد.
فيما وقع فيه بغير لغة الحجاز
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=156&CID=15#s1


المشكله الثانيه والاهم، نزل القرآن بلغة قريش، وقريش لا تهمز، فمت اين جاء الهمز في القرآن؟  
في تخفيف الهمز
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=156&CID=12#s3



			وقد أخرج ابن عدي من طريق موسى بن عبيدة عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال‏:‏ ما همز رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أبو بكر ولا عمر ولا الخلفاء وإنما الهمز بدعة ابتدعوها من بعدهم‏.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



المشكله الثالثه والاهم بكثير، نزل القرآن بلغة قريش ولكنه جمع وقرا بلغة نجد.   فهل لغة نجد افصح ام فصيح اللغه العربيه؟*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> ولكن عندما اختلط العرب بالعجم .. وظهر اللحنـ .. إرتأى العلماء بوضعـ قواعد اللغة العربيـة على أساس القرآن الي لا تتعارض مع اللغــة أبداا
> *



*كلام غير منطقي، لان في القرآن كلمات غير عربيه كما هو معروف.  واذا كان القرآن اصيل، فانه لا يحتاج الى دخيل.  واذا سلمنا كما يزعم بعض اهل التعجيز بان هذه الكلمات الاعجميه قد عربت،  اذن قواعد اللغه العربيه لا علاقه لها بالعجم، وخصوصا ان القرآن "نزل" من اللوح المحفوظ!!

ما وقع في القرآن بغير لغة العرب
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=156&CID=15#s2


*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> وهناك ملاحظة هامـة جداا
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mohmmad.h (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بالمشاركة
مشاركة متواضعة لكن أرجو أن يكون فيها الخير
أولاً كما يعلم أن لكل لغة قواعد لكن لا يشترط لهذه القواعد أن تكتب (حتى اللغة العامية تحوي قواعد و لكنها غير مكتوبة) 
حسناً و لكن من أين نستمد القواعد ؟؟ نستمدها من كلام الذين يتكلمون بهذه اللغة و اللغة العربية كذلك 
فلقد استمدت من أقوال العرب
حسناً و ما دخل هذا الكلام ...؟؟
الإجابة : لقد أجمع العلماء أن كلام أي عربي حتى سنة 100 هـ في الحاضرة و حتى 150 هـ في البادية يعتبر حجة يمكن أن نستمد منه قواعد اللغة العربية لأنه حتى التواريخ المذكورة لم يكن قد دخل إلى العربية أي لحن في القول
حسناً إذا نستطيع إذا أردنا أن نأتي بشاهد على أي قاعدة في اللغة العربية أن نأتي بأي قول لأي عربي كانت لغته هي العربية
و بفرض أن محمداً صلى الله عليه و سلم قد أتى بالقرآن تأليفاً من عنده( و حاش لله بل هو كلام الله عز و جل و لكن نفرض جدلاً) فإن قوله يستحيل أن يحوي أي أخطاء لأننا من كلامه نستمد القواعد حتى لو كان هذا القرآن مبتدعاً من أي عربي
فمثلاً الكلام الذي جاء به مسيلمة الكذاب و هو من ادعى النبوة في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم على سفاهته و بعده الكبير عن منهج القرآن إلا أنه يعتبر حجة في قواعد اللغة العربية لأنه صدر عن عربي قبل 100 هـ
الخلاصة : القرآن لا يمكن أي يحوي أي أخطاء لغوية 
و لكن هناك قواعد كثيرة لم نأخذها في مدارسنا و لكن إذا لم نكن نعلمها فهذا لا يعني أنهاموجودة 
و قد بين لنا الأخ المناظر بعضاً من هذه القواعد يمكن الرجوع إليها من كتب قواعد اللغة العربية و لهذه القواعد شواهدها من غير القرآن فجزاه الله خيراً


----------



## blue eyes (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

للصراحة انا هي اول مرة بفكر فيها بالموضوع .:new2: يعني صحي انا درست بسوريا بس ولا مرة خطر ع بالي فكر فيها وانو ليش هيك,,شكرا كتير الك ع موضوعك الحلو وياريت حدى من الشباب الطيبة يفيدنا بجواب شافي ع الموضوع.​


----------



## pariah12 (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



mohmmad.h قال:


> أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بالمشاركة
> مشاركة متواضعة لكن أرجو أن يكون فيها الخير
> أولاً كما يعلم أن لكل لغة قواعد لكن لا يشترط لهذه القواعد أن تكتب (حتى اللغة العامية تحوي قواعد و لكنها غير مكتوبة)
> حسناً و لكن من أين نستمد القواعد ؟؟ نستمدها من كلام الذين يتكلمون بهذه اللغة و اللغة العربية كذلك
> ...



رد وليس اجابه.


----------



## AREF (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

مشكورةةةة


----------



## mohmmad.h (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

ما قصدك رد و ليس إجابة
فخلاصة القول السابق أن قواعد اللغة العربية قد أخذت من القرآن الكريم و من أقوال العرب قبل السنوات التي ذكرتها فكيف يمكن للقرآن أن يخالف القواعد التي اشتقت منه و من باقي كلام العرب
و لو وجد أي خلاف بين القرآن أو أي من كلام العرب مع قاعدة موضوعة إذاً لألغينا القاعدة لأن القاعدة بالأساس مشتقة منهما

أما أن يخالف قول أحد الأعراب قبل السنوات الي بينتها قواعد البلاغة فهذا جائز و هنا التحدي أن تجد في القرآن أي مخالفة لنهج البلاغة أو تجد في القرآن حرفاً واحداً ينوب عنه خير منه أو أن تجد في القرآن الكريم حرفاً واحداً ناقصاً من الأفضل زيادته فالبلاغة في القرآن أحد وجوه الإعجاز أما عدم مخالفته لقواعد اللغة العربية فهو ليس إعجازاً لأن كل كلام العرب لا يمكن أن يخالف قواعد اللغة


----------



## mohmmad.h (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

أما عن قولك عن الحكم على القرآن بالقرآن نفسه
طبعاً نعم فخير شاهد على القرآن هو القرآن 
هات ما عندك لنرى على أن يكون العقل هو الحكم لا ما تهواه الأنفس
و أريد منك أن تعرض أي شيء قبل أن تكتبه على عقلك بحياد و موضوعية ثم تتفكر و تقول لنفسك " هل الحق ما أقوله أم أنني أحاول أن أجري الحق كما أريد "
كل كلمة تكتبها ستحاسب عنها فإن خيرا و ابتغاء الحق ستجزى في الآخرة خيراً..
على كل أرجو لك  و لنا السداد و الهدى 
و السلام


----------



## كرستينا (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

اليك هذا الرابط وشوووووووووووف بنفسك .. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=266513#post266513


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بالمشاركة
> مشاركة متواضعة لكن أرجو أن يكون فيها الخير
> أولاً كما يعلم أن لكل لغة قواعد لكن لا يشترط لهذه القواعد أن تكتب (حتى اللغة العامية تحوي قواعد و لكنها غير مكتوبة)
> حسناً و لكن من أين نستمد القواعد ؟؟ نستمدها من كلام الذين يتكلمون بهذه اللغة و اللغة العربية كذلك
> ...



*كلام جميـــل 

جزاكَ اللهـُ عنا خيــرا

و باركَ اللهـ فيكْ

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشةا المنتدى*


----------



## forsaken (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*


السلام عليكم 
و تحياتي الحارة الى جميع المشاركين و القيمين على هذا المنتدى
هذه اول مشاركة لي و ارجو ان تتوالى مشاركاتي معكم 
اول ما ابتديء به هو موافقة كريستينا على قولها ان اللغة العربية هي من اقدم اللغات و التي تم تداولها قبل بعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم ، و انه كان هناك وجود للنصارى في الجزيرة العربية قبل البعثة بل و كان هناك ايضا عدد من الصوامع التي كان الرهبان يتعبدون بها موجودة في الجزيرة ايضا،
و اختلف معها فيما يلي:
1. ورقة بن نوفل: هو احد النصارى الذين كانوا معروفين من قبل البعثة و هو بالمناسبة قريب للسيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها زوجة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم، و قد ورد اسمه و اشيد بحكمته في السير التي تناولت حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم.
2. الاخطل: و اسمه غياث بن غوث التغلبي و كان هو من الشعراء الخاصين بعبد الملك بن مروان خليفة الدولة الاموية و كتب الادب تزخر بمهاجاته للفرزدق و جرير 

3. قس بن ساعد الايادي و ربما نسيت ان تذكر امية بن الصلت و الذي قيل انه تنصر او كان يميل الى النصرانية قبل البعثة 
و كل هذا قد تم تدريسه لنا في كتب الادب العربي في المدارس 
4. و يتم الاستشهاد بالايات القرآنية في الاستدلال على القواعد و اوجه البلاغة في اللغة لاحتوائه على على جميع ضروب النحو و البلاغة التي تختصر الاستدلال بالعديد من الابيات الشعرية . و مع ذلك فانه يتم الاستشهاد بابيات الشعر في توضيح ضروب النحو و البلاغة و لو تسنى لكريستينا و غيرها الاطلاع على تفسيرالقرآن لتبين لها/لهم  استخدام ابيات من الشعر بغض النظر عن ديانة من قالها لشرح آيات القرآن الكريم
الخلاصة:
اللغة العربية هي من اللغات القديمة و التي تطورت بمرور الزمن  و وصلت ذروتها في فترة بعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم، و هي اللغة التي نزل بها القرآن ، و القرآن لم يستحدثها و لكنه جاء باسمى ما يمكن ان تصل اليه اللغة العربية، 
:spor22:


----------



## kasper (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



كرستينا قال:


> *شكرا اخي ابن الفادي ..فعلا دي من ضمن الضيقات وربنا يرحمنا
> شكرا ليك اخي العجايبي على الرد الرقيق
> يا سيد بلال انت لو قأت قرآنك كويس حتلاقي فيه اخطاء املائية واخطاء نحوية .. دعوة صادقة مني يا اخي المسلم , اقرأ بفهم مش بتعصب اعمى , قبل القرآن كانت اللغة العربية خالية من الاخطاء , وفين العلوم الاخرى اللي بتقول عليها , يا اخي القرآن ملئ بالمتناقضات فكيف تقول لايتخلله زلل او خلل !!!!!​*:ranting: :a82: :t32:






> اخطاء املائية واخطاء نحوية



ممكن تعطينا أمثلة و دلائل ....





> قبل القرآن كانت اللغة العربية خالية من الاخطاء , وفين العلوم الاخرى اللي بتقول عليها , يا اخي القرآن ملئ بالمتناقضات فكيف تقول لايتخلله زلل او خلل




أقول لك كلمة صدق المعجزات التي جاء بها القرأن الكريم منذ 1400 عام , اليوم بدأ العلماء 

في أكتشافها ... و أن أردت ذكرت لك بعض المعجزات في القرأن ...


بالله عليك هل ترضين لكلام صادر عن رب العالمين أن يتخلله الزلل و الخطأ ...

القرأن الكريم بحد ذاته معجزة لأن الله سبحانه و تعالى تحدى به فطاحل العرب الذين ذكرت

*
وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ...
سورة البقرة ... أية 23*بأن يأتوا بسورة بنفس هذه البلاغة فلم يستطيعوا .. وهم أهل الشعرو البلاغة فاي اعجاز هذا ...

,

وهو كلام الله الذي لا بعده كلام ...


----------



## kasper (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



kasper قال:


> ممكن تعطينا أمثلة و دلائل ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*انا برأيي الأخ muslem كفى ووفى بالرد و أنا أوردت لك هذا التحدي الذي تحدى به الله عز وجل أهل العرب المعروفين بالفصاحة , أن يأتوا بمثله .... لكن عجزوا..


لكن لو وجدوا هذه الأخطاء التي تدعين لما تورعوا عن ذكرها ؟؟؟

وهذا أكبر دليل على فصاحة القرأن و أنه لا يدخله الأخطاء و محال على رب العالمين أن يخطئ...*


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



kasper قال:


> ممكن تعطينا أمثلة و دلائل ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*بمناسبة تناقضات القران يمكنك مراجعة موضوعى عن هذه الجزئية بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى لربما يكون عندك رد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18684*


----------



## كرستينا (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*شكرا اخي كريستيان .. المسلم دايما بيهرب من الرد بيحاول يبرر الاخطاء بطريقة لف ودوران ​*


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*لا أدرى يا كريستينا بعد ما تم الرد عليك وبيان هذا اللغط وحجتك الدحضة مين أين جئتى بالقدرة على الخوض فى هذا الموضوع مرة أخرى والله حسبتك تركتى هذا الموضوع
فأنتى قمتى باقتباس الموضوع من احدى المنتديات التى كتبها شخص جاهل لا يعلم فيما يتكلم ولا يعرف مكرم عبيد مسلم أم غير مسلم ويقول بأن حنين ابن اسحاق عالم لغة ولا تعرفى الفرق بين إن المشددة والساكنة وتقولين بأن أبسط قواعد اللغة العربية أن ان تنصب مبتدأها وترفع خبرها
هذا فقط لأن علمك وصل عند هذا الحد ولأنك لا تجيدين قراءة إن من الأصل
ولا أدرى أين كنتى أنتى عندما قمتى بوضع هذا الموضوع ذو المستوى الدحض فى هذا المنتدى

إذا سأذكرك بردودى وأقوم بالرد مرة اخرى على الشبهات الجديدة بعون الله تعالى وأنا لا أهرب والمسلمون لا يهربوا بل شغلنتى الإختبارات

ولكن عندى ملحوظة أخيرة وهى أين الهروب والأخوة المسلمين قاموا بالرد عليكم والرد على شبهة شبهة ولم يتركوا لكم المجال سوى أن تقولوا المسلمين هربوا وفروا لأنكم لا تملكون شيئا لتقولوا
وللإيجاز
سأعيد مأساة ردودى عليكم وردود إخوتى مرة أخرى وسأتولى الرد على الجديد بعون الله تعالى*
*فأنتم لا شئ لديكم إلا الإعادة والإزادة والتكرار وأنا ما على هو تذكيركم بما تتناسوه ولم تنسوه حقا*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*لا أعرف من أين أبدأ ولا من أين انتهى
تعجبت جدا من كمية الأخطاء الموجودة بالموضوع ولنسردها بمشيئة الرحمن*

*** من الذى قال لكِ أن اللغة العربية ترجع إلى سام ابن نوح ؟؟؟؟؟
اللغة العربية مُختلف فى نشأتها وبدايتها ومصدريتها ويُقال أنها مجهولة النشأة*
*فيقال
أن يعرب كان أول من أعرب في لسانه وتكلم بهذا اللسان العربي فسميت اللغة باسمه وهذا قول ضعيف جدا
ويقال
أن تاريخها بدأ على بلسان نبي الله إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليه السلام. إذ أنه أول من فُتق لسانه بالعربية المبينة وهو ابن أربع عشرة سنة ونَسِي لسان أبيه  وهذا اقوى الآراء
ويقال
أن العربية كانت لغة أهل الجنة ويقال أنه لا اصل له
ويقال
وأقدم نقوشهم الموجودة على قلتها يعود إلى القرن التاسع او العاشر الميلادي
ويقال ما ذكرتيه
اللغة العربية هي لغة من أصل ثمانين لغة ظهرت بعد طوفان نوح عليه السلام وانحسار الماء عن الأرض واللغات كانت بعدد الرجال الذين كانوا على ظهر السفينة مع نوح راجعى العرب العاربة
ويقال أيضا
آدم عليه السلام أول من نطق بالعربية من بنو البشر العبارتين التاليتين وهما الحمدلله بعد خلقه وسريان الروح في رأسة وعطاسة ووقوله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عندما رد تحية الملآئكة كما ورد في السيرة النبوية لإبن هشام وتاريخ الطبري وابن كثير وابن الأثير وغيرهم من المراجع التاريخية
فأنا لا أقتصر على الدليل من الإسلام بل اشتمل الدليل على كل الآراء

فأقوى الآراء هو رأى أنه اسماعيل أول من فُتق لسانة بالعربية إذا فمعلومتك من الممكن أن يقال عليها خاطئة ومن الممكن أن يقال ناقصة
وهذا لا ينفى أسبقيتها لدين الإسلام ولكن أظهر الأخطاء الغريبة الموجودة فى القطعة*


* *أولا **توفّى الأخطل عام 708 ميلادى الموافق 89 هجريا أى أنه أنه من المحتمل أن يكون ولد بعد الهجرة وذلك إذا كان معمِّرا وكان عمره التسعون عاما إلا واحد وهذا يعنى أن الأخطل وُجد بعد الإسلام وليس قبله لا بعشرات ولا مئات السنين بل بعد الإسلام بعشرات السنين لا أدرى من الذى وضع الأخطل مع القس بن ساعدة وورقة بن نوفل*
** شكرا على الإعتراف من نصرانية على إطلاق كلمة نصرانى على القس وعلى ورقة بن نوفل أيضا وحنين فلا يغضب أحد بعد هذه الشهادة أقصد الشهادات
**** أما حنين ابن اسحاق **العبادي عالم ومترجم وطبيب عربي مسيحي نسطوري أصله من الحيرة ويعد أهم مترجم إلى العربية على مر العصور وكان يجيد  السريانية والفارسية واليونانية قام بترجمة أعمال جالينوس وأبقراط وأرسطو والعهد القديم من اليونانية، وقد حفظت بعض ترجماته أعمال جالينوس وغيره من الضياع
عينه الخليفة العباسي المأمون مسؤولا عن بيت الحكمة. ساعده ابنه إسحاق بن حنين وابن أخته حبيش بن الأعسم*
*فنرى أنه كان طبيبا مترجما وليس معنى أنه مترجما أنه ضليع فى علم اللغة العربية وفى خباياها وعلومها فنحن نرى كم هائل من المترجمين والمترجمات فى كل مكان وهم نابغون فى اللغات الأخرى ويترجموها على ضوء معرفتهم ودراستهم بالعربية ولا يشترط القوّة فى العربية حتى أكون مترجما للغات الأخرى وكل ترجماته ليس لها أى علاقة بالنحو العربى ولا الأدب ولا الشعر ولا البلاغة ولا النثر كلها أو بالأحرى أغلبها فى حدود دراسته ومجاله وهو الطب*


*ما العلاقة بين ترجمة الانجيل لنفع النصارى به وبين النبوغ فى اللغة العربية ؟؟؟ !!!
هذه ترجمة ليفهمها عالم اللغة وليفهمها من يفك الخط*



** أولا من زيّف التاريخ ومن قال لكِ ذلك وما الدليل
** ثانيا من ذكرتيهم أنهم المذكورين فى الدفاع عن الوطن كانوا فى وقت فيه المسيحية أقلية ومعظم الدول العربية والوطن العربى ومصر من المسلمين ودول اسلامية فالاآن عدد النصارى فى مصر 4 مليون وكسر لذلك فغالبا سيكون النصر على الأغلبية أكثر منها من الأقلية
*** ثالثا عمر مكرم نصرانى وأحد مفكرى الأقباط فى الخمسينات .... عذرا أكيد ذلّة منكى غير مقصودة :dntknw:*



*ما دليلك وما برهانك*

*الرد على الدليل والبرهان الذى أحضرتيه*

*هناك بمشيئة الرحمن طريقان لهذه الجملة والحمد لله أنها ليست من عند المسلمين فقط بل عند العرب عموما الذين أشدتى لهم بالبلاغة فى اللغة العربية مع إرفاق دلالئل وقرائن والحمد لله من الشعر العربى والجاهلى أيضا بالدليل والبرهان*

(( إن هذان لساحران )) 
----> *أولا **هي لغة لبعض القبائل العربية كبني الحارث بن كعب وخثعم وكنانة وعذرة وزبيد وغيرهم
يقولون : مررت برجلان ، وقبضت منه درهمان ، وجلست بين يداه ، وركبت علاه
كما كانوا يقولون :
جاء الزيدان، ورأيت الزيدان، ومررت بالزيدان،

و أنشد هوبر الحارثي : 

تزود منا بين أذناه ضربةً *** دعته إلى هابي التراب عقيم [ قائلة هو هوبر الحارثي، كما في اللسان مادة صرع ، و هبا ] 

وقول الشاعر الطويل :

فأطرق إطراق الشجاع ولو رأى مساغاً لناباه الشجاع لصمما [ نسبه الحريري ص 107 للمتلمس. وهو في مختارات ابن الشجري ص 32، وهو ايضاً في شواهد الأشموني 1 / 79

وأنشدوا : 

أي قلوص راكب تراها *** طاروا علاهن فطر علاها 

والشواهد كثيرة ولغة إلزام المثنى الألف لغة مشهورة وقد جاء القرآن على أحرف عدة ولغات شتى، فلا غرابة أن يكون في القرآن
قال النحاس : هو (( من أحسن ما حملت عليه الآية )) اعراب القرآن 3 / 46* 
*هذا إن كانت إن التى تنصب مبتدأها وترفع خبرها*

---> *ثالثا* *كان يستخدم العرب أيضا كلمة إنَّ المشددة المفتوحة بمعنى نعم
جاء زجلا فسأل ابن الزبير شيئًا فلم يعطه ، فقال : لعن الله ناقة حملتني إليك، فقال : إنَّ وراكِـبَهَا، أي نعم ولعن الله راكبها، و"إن" التي بمعنى نـَـعَـم لا تعمل شيئًا ، كما أن نـَعَـم كذلك، فـ ( هذان) مبتدأ مرفوع بالألف، و(ساحران ) خبر لمبتدأ محذوف، أي : لهما ساحران، والجملة خبر (هذان) ولا يكون (لساحران) خَبَرَ (هذان) لأن لام الابتداء لا تدخل على خبر المبتدأ.*

---> *رابعا** المفاجأة التى لم تكن فى حسبانك يا كرستينا*
*قوله تبارك وتعالى : (( إِنْ هذان لساحران )) هذه (إن) نونها ساكنة وليست مشددة وتسمى إن المسكنة وليست مشددة كما تظنِّى وإنما هي مخففة من إن المشددة
واسمها دائما ضمير محذوف يسمى ضمير الشأن وخبرها جملة هي هنا جملة (هذان ساحران) وتأتي اللام المؤكدة في خبرها فتميزها عن «ان» النافية، ولا تحذف إلا لقرينة لفظية أو معنوية ومن ذلك ما جاء في الحديث النبوي (قد علمنا إن كنت لمؤمنا)
ومن ذلك قول الشاعر حتى تُقام الحُجَّة كاملةً
أنا ابن أباة الضيم من آل مالك *** وإن مالك كانت كرام المعادن**خيرها فى غيرها *:smil12: 


*عن الإمام النسفى* *: هذا لا يسير على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة وهم من يتبعون محمّد دون الانحراف عن الطريق فأعتقد أنه لا مجال هنا لجلب شواهد عيان لأُناس مخالفين فنحن لا نأتى بالشبهات من مذاهبكم المختلفة
ولكِ نبذة عن النسفى
هو من أنصار المذهب الماتريدى وأكبر متكلم في المذهب الماتريدي*
*أما عن حديث السيدة عائشة* *فلا اثر له ودرجته حديث موضوع أو منكر *
*ونعم الأئمة والإستدلالات خيرها فى غيرها*:dntknw: 



*هذه تحديدا لها ألف رد سأكتفى بما تيسَّر إن شاء الرحمن
ورودها فى سورة البقرة لا إشكال فيه الإشكال هنا فيما ذكر فى سورة المائدة فقد وقعت في نفس موقع البقرة ومع ذلك جاءت مرفوعة
هناك ثلاثة أوجه وسأخذ رأى المفسرين والنُحاه*---> *الأول* 
*الآية فيها تقديم وتأخير وعلى ذلك يكون سياق المعنى ((إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى ، من آمن بالله ...فلا خوف عليهم ، ولاهم يحزنون ، والصابئون كذلك )) فتعرب مبتدأً مرفوعا ،وعلامة رفعه الواو ، لأنه جمع مذكر سالم
طبعا لا يعجبك الكلام وتقولين أن هذا تحايل حتى نتفادى الخطأ وأُسرع محضرا لكى الدليل من الشعر العربى الغير إسلامى البتَّة
ونظير ذلك من لغة العرب قول الشاعر 
فمن يكُ أمسى بالمدينة رحله فإني وَقَيَّار ٌبها لغريب 

وموطن الشاهد قوله "قيار" ، وهو اسم لفرسه ، أو جمله
فقد جاءت هذه الكلمة مرفوعة على أنها مبتدأ ولم تجئ منصوبة على أنها معطوفة على اسم إن المنصوب وهو ياء المتكلم في قوله ( فإني )*

---> *الثانى* *أن " الصابئون " مبتدأ والنصارى معطوف عليه ، وجملة من آمن بالله خبر "الصابئون" وأما خبر "إن" فهو محذوف دل عليه خبر المبتدأ "الصابئون" 
أظن أن هذا التبرير مقنع جدا ويفهمه من فى روضة اللغة العربية ولا يحتاج لقرينة من الشعر العربى

ولكن حتى أقمع الشبهة إليك هذه الهدية
ونظير ذلك من لغة العرب قول الشاعر : 

نحن بما عندنا ، وأنت بما عندك راضٍ ، والأمر مختلف 

والشاهد فيه أن المبتدأ "نحن" لم يذكر خبره ، اكتفاء بخبر المعطوف "أنت" ؛ فخبره "راض" يدل على خبر المبتدأ الأول ، وتقدير الكلام : نحن بما عندنا راضون وأنت بما عندك راض*

---> *الثالث* *والذى تركته للنهاية وأحب أن أختم به ليسره
أن " الصابئون " معطوف على محل اسم " إن " ؛ فالحروف الناسخة ، إن وأخواتها ، تدخل على الجملة الاسمية المكونة من مبتدأ وخبر ، واسم إن محله الأصلي ، قبل دخول إن عليه الرفع لأنه مبتدأ ، ومن هنا رفعت "الصابئون" باعتبار أنها معطوفة على محل اسم إن . [ انظر : أوضح المسالك ، لابن هشام ، مع شرح محيي الدين ، 1/352-366 , تفسير الشوكاني والألوسي ، عند هذه الآية]*
---> *رابعا* *وهذا من جانب علماء النحو المفسرين فى آن واحد الصابئون هم أبعد المذكورين عن الإيمان رفع كلمة الصابئون للدلالة على أنهم أبعد المذكورين في الضلال ولأنهم أقلّ منزلة  الكلمة غير خاضعة للتوكيد بـ (إن) ـ وكأن اليهود والنصارى لأنهم أهل كتاب عطفهم على اسم إنّ (التي تفيد التوكيد) وكلمة الصابئون تُعرب على أنها مبتدأ وقد تكون اعتراضية وخبرها محذوف بمعنى (والصابئون كذلك) أما كلمة النصارى فهي معطوفة على ما قبلها

وقول آخر مع كفاية الأدلَّة السابقة حتى يكون مسك الختام
 أن " إن " فى قوله تعالى: " إن الذين آمنوا " ليست هى " إنَّ " الناسخة  التى تنصب المبتدأ وترفع الخبر بل هى بمعنى: نعم ... كما فى المفاجأة السابقة ... يعنى حرف جواب  فلا تعمل فى الجملة الاسمية لا نصباً ولا رفعاً وعلى هذا فالذى بعدها مرفوع المحل ، لأن " الذين " اسم موصول ، وهو مبنى فى محل رفع وكذلك " الصابئون " فإنه مرفوع لفظاً ، وعلامة رفعه " الواو " لأنه جمع مذكر سالم ، مفرده " صابئ "*

*وإليكم بيت الشعر المؤكد لكلامى لقمع الشبهة ودحضها*
*قال قيس بن الرقيات
برز الغوانى من الشباب
يلمننى ، وآلو مهنَّهْ
ويقلن شيبٌ قد علاك
وقد كبرتَ ، فقلت إنَّهْ

أى فقلت: نعم

وعلى هذا فإن كلا من " الذين " و " الصابئون " والنصارى ، أسماء مرفوعة إما محلاً ، وهما: الذين " فهى مبنية فى محل رفع ، والنصارى مرفوعة بضمة مقدرة لأنها اسم مقصور لا تظهر على آخره حركات ، وإما لفظاً مثل: " الصابئون " فهى مرفوعة لفظاً بواو الجماعة.*
*هذه الخلاصة لعلماء النحو ممزوجة ببعض القرائن من الشعر الجاهلى والغير إسلامى لقمع الشبهة وهناك المزيد ولكن لا داعى له هذا بجانب آراء المفسرين الشتَّى*


*أنتى مرة أخرى .... لسة محرمتيش ؟؟ 
أعرف السجستانى ولكن لم يبلغنى قط أنه عالم من علماء الحديث
ولم يستطع أحد اقتباس أى حديث ووضعه فى كتاب إلا ولابد ان يوجد هذا الحديث فى فى كتب الحديث وإذًا من أين سيأتى به إذ لم يكن كذلك
راجعى تعليقى على الحديث بالأعلى*


*

الرد يمكن أن يكون فى كلمتين ويمكن أن يكون فى تفصيل وإطالة وأحب أن أفصِّل

أولا .......من هم
الصابئة جمع صابئ ، اسم فاعل من صَبَأ يصبَأ ، إذا خرج من دين إلى آخر 
  .........قال الطبري : ( والصابئون ، جمع صابئ ، وهو المستحدث سوى دينه دينا ، كالمرتد من أهل الإسلام عن دينه ، وكل خارج من دين كان عليه إلى آخر غيره ، تسميه العرب : صابئا ... يقال صبأت النجوم : إذا طلعت ..) انظر تفسير الطبري 2/145 ، لسان العرب صبأ

ثانيا....... مذهبهم
     .........فقال ابن القيم ، رحمه الله : ( وقد اختلف الناس فيهم اختلافا كثيرا ، وأشكل أمرهم على الأئمة لعدم الإحاطة بمذهبهم ودينهم
     ........فقال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى : هم صنف من النصارى ، وقال في موضع : ينظر في أمرهم ؛ فإن كانوا يوافقون النصارى في أصل الدين ، ولكنهم يخالفونهم في الفروع  فتؤخذ منهم الجزية  وإن كانوا يخالفونهم في أصل الدين لم يقروا على دينهم ببذل الجزية
    .......فذكر سفيان عن ليث عن مجاهد قال : هم قوم بين اليهود والمجوس ليس لهم دين وفي تفسير شيبان عن قتادة قال : الصابئة قوم يعبدون الملائكة

ثالثا......ماذا يقال فيهم وهذا ما تريديه أنتى
قال ابن القيم : ( قلت : الصابئة أمة كبيرة ، فيهم السعيد والشقي ، وهي إحدى الأمم المنقسمة إلى مؤمن وكافر ، فإن الأمم قبل مبعث النبي ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، نوعان : نوع كفار أشقياء كلهم ، ليس فيهم سعيد ، كعبدة الأوثان والمجوس ، ونوع منقسمون إلى سعيد وشقي ، وهم اليهود والنصارى والصابئة ، وقد ذكر الله سبحانه النوعين في كتابه ، فقال : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُون ) البقرة/62 ، وكذلك قال في المائدة ، وقال في سورة الحج ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ ) فلم يقل هاهنا : من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر ، لأنه ذكر معهم المجوس والذين أشركوا ؛ فذكر ست أمم ، منهم اثنتان شقيتان ، وأربع منهم منقسمة إلى شقي وسعيد ، وحيث وعد أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح منهم بالأجر ذكرهم أربع أمم ليس إلا ، ففي آية الفصل بين الأمم أدخل معهم الأمتين ، وفي آية الوعد بالجزاء لم يدخلها معهم ، فعلم أن الصابئين فيهم المؤمن والكافر ، والشقي والسعيد . 

وهذه أمة قديمة قبل اليهود والنصارى ، وهم أنواع : صابئة حنفاء ، وصابئة مشركون . وكانت حران دار مملكة هؤلاء قبل المسيح ، ولهم كتب وتآليف وعلوم ، وكان في بغداد منهم طائفة كبيرة ، منهم إبراهيم بن هلال الصابئ صاحب الرسائل ، وكان على دينهم ويصوم رمضان مع المسلمين ، وأكثرهم فلاسفة ولهم مقالات مشهورة ذكرها أصحاب المقالات . 

وجملة أمرهم أنهم لا يكذبون الأنبياء ولا يوجبون اتباعهم ، وعندهم أن من اتبعهم [ يعني اتبع الأنبياء] فهو سعيد ناج وأن من أدرك بعقله ما دعوا إليه ، فوافقهم فيه وعمل بوصاياهم ، فهو سعيد ، وإن لم يتقيد بهم ، فعندهم دعوة الأنبياء حق ، ولا تتعين طريقا للنجاة ، وهم يقرون أن للعالم صانعا مدبرا حكيما منزها عن مماثلة المصنوعات ، ولكن كثيرا منهم ، أو أكثرهم ، قالوا : نحن عاجزون عن الوصول إلى جلاله بدون الوسائط ؛ والواجب التقرب إليه بتوسط الروحانيين المقدسين المطهرين عن المواد الجسمانية ، المبرئين عن القوى الجسدية ، المنزهين عن الحركات المكانية والتغييرات الزمانية ، بل قد جبلوا على الطهارة ، وفطروا على التقديس . 

ثم ذكر أنهم يعبدون هذه الوسائط ويتقربون إليها ، ويقولون : ( هم آلهتنا وشفعاؤنا عند رب الأرباب ، وإله الآلهة ) 

ثم قال ، رحمه الله : ( فهذا بعض ما نقله أرباب المقالات عن دين الصابئة وهو بحسب ما وصل إليهم ، وإلا فهذه الأمة فيهم المؤمن بالله وأسمائه وصفاته وملائكته ورسله واليوم الآخر وفيهم الكافر ، وفيهم الآخذ من دين الرسل بما وافق عقولهم واستحسنوه ، فدانوا به ورضوه لأنفسهم . 

وعقد أمرهم أنهم يأخذون بمحاسن ما عند أهل الشرائع بزعمهم ، ولا يوالون أهل ملة ويعادون أخرى ، ولا يتعصبون لملة على ملة . والملل عندهم نواميس لمصالح العالم ، فلا معنى لمحاربة بعضها بعضا بل يؤخذ بمحاسنها وما تكمل به النفوس ، وتتهذب به الأخلاق ، ولذلك سموا صابئين كأنهم ، صبؤوا عن التعبد بكل ملة من الملل ، والانتساب إليها ، ولهذا قال غير واحد من السلف : ليسوا يهودا ولا نصارى ولا مجوسا. 

وهم نوعان صابئة حنفاء وصابئة مشركون ؛ فالحنفاء هم الناجون منهم وبينهم مناظرات ورد من بعضهم على بعض ، وهم قوم إبراهيم كما أن اليهود قوم موسى ،والحنفاء منهم أتباعه ) أحكام أهل الذمة 1/92-98 

وما ذكره من انقسام الصابئة إلى موحدين ومشركين قرره شيخ الإسلام أيضا في غير موضع . انظر الرد على المنطقيين [ 287-290،454-458] ، منهاج السنة ، تعليق المحقق [1/5] . وانظر أيضا بحث الشيخ ابن عاشور للمسألة عند تفسيره لآية البقرة التى أثرتى الشبهة فيها من قبل*

*أخيرا
كيف تقولين 


 وتقولين أن القرآن به أخطاء لا والله ما به ولا خطأ بل الذى يُخَطِّئ القرآن هو الذى به خطأ

كيف يُنزَّل القرآن على أَُناس  يتكلمون العربية ويجيدونها نثرا وشعرا ويتبارون بها في الاسواق بلسان عربىّ مبين بليغ ولا يذكر التاريخ أى أثر على انه أحد من العرب أو المسلمين أو الصحابة أو ممن نزّل عليهم القرآن آن ذلك وحتى النصارى الفُصَّاح والبُلّاغ أو المستشرقين اكتشف خطأ فى القرآن الكريم

وتأتوا أنتم وياليتكم لكم فى اللغة وزن وتخترعون أخطاء فى القرآن بسبب محدودية اللغة عندكم وفقرها و دحضها وتغضبون أن المسلمين ينقصِّون من وزنكم فى اللغة العربية

أعتقد أنه بهذا الرد قد تأكدتى أن ما كنتى تتمنين إثبات عكسه حقيقة لا افتراء*

اذهبى وتعلمى أولا قبل السفسطة

*...*

ثم ذكرت لكى واتضح بعد ذلك أنك تغاضيت عن هذا الكلام مرات


*نُسَِيتُ أن أذكر لكى معلومة بمثابة قاضية لكى يا كرستينا*

*أنه واضع علم النحو هو المسلم أبو الأسود الدؤلى ومنقِّ حروف العربية أيضاً
وهذا يدل على شيئين*

*أولهما *.... *أن علم النحو وضعه مسلم فنحن لا ننسب النبوغ فى اللغة العربية لأنفسنا بطلاناً وأن عظماء النُحاه من المسلمين*

*ثانيهما* .... *أنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك خطأ فى القرآن لأن علم النحو وُضع بعد مقتل علىّ بن أبى طالب فى عهد الخليفة زياد فوضع النحو على أساس القرآن وهذه هى أمر حقيقة يكرهها غير المسلمون الطاعنون فى القرآن الكريم*
*ثم سقت لكم للرد على هذه الشبهة بعض الأصول النحوية والتى أحضرت معها دلالئل وقرائن وبراهين من الأدب والشعر وليس من القرآن والدين فى شئ ولكن لم يعجبكم ولكن لا ضير*
*أولا أرجوا مراجعة آخر مشاركاتى باللون الأزرق لتعرف هل يحكم النحو القرآن وهل يقيده أم القرآن هو أساس بناء علم النحو

اليك هذه القواعد فى علم نحو اللغة العربية

ما عشرة أنواع
ما الاستفهاميّة ومنها تذييل ماذا .. ما النافية .. ما الشرطيَّة .. ما الموصوليّة .. ما المصدريّة .. ما الكافّة .. ما الواقعة بعد بئس ونعم .. ما الإبهاميّة .. ما الزائدة

والإشكال هنا فى ما الموصولية والتى قلت فيها أنها لا تستخدم فقط إلا لغير العاقل بينما تستخدم من للعاقل وكلاهما يقتصرا على ما ذكرته آنفاً

فهناك حالات تقوم فيها من بدور ما أى تستخدم للغير عاقل
وحالات تُستخدم فيها ما للعاقل
الحالات التى تستخدم فيها ما للعاقل 
1-- إذا اختلط العاقل بغير العاقل
2-- إذا كان الأمر المُشار إليه مُبهما على المتكلم
3-- أن يكون المراد هو الناس على سبيل الجمع
4-- أن يكون المُراد هو صفات من يَعقِل

والحالات التى تستخدم فيها من لغير العاقل5-- أن يقترن غير العاقل مع من يعقل في عموم فصل بمن الجارة
6-- أن يشبه غير العاقل بالعاقل فيستعار له لفظه
7-- أن يختلط من يعقل بما لا يعقل

8-- وأخيرا هناك قاعدة عامة تقول بأن ما أوسع مِن من لإشتمالها على العاقل والغير عاقل

إذا فكان من الأحرى أن تقول بعد ذكر قاعدتك التى تستشهد بها كلمة ( فى الغالب ) إذا إما القاعدة ناقصة أو استنقصتها أنت كما استنقصت تفاسير الآيات واقتبست ما أتى على هواك
عموما فإن فى الغالب تذكر ما لغير العاقل ومن للعاقل ولكن هناك ثمانِ حالاتٍ سالفة الذكر لا يقيدون هذا المفهوم المزعوم ولا يُقَصِّرونه


أما عن آية سورة البلد فلو أنك أرفقت كل التفسيرات لكنت أجبت على نفسك ولكنك تثير شبهات فقط فالتفاسير بها الكثير وعموما ذكرت من ضمن الأصول أن (ما) أشمل وأعم مِن (مَن) فى وصفها العاقل والغير عاقل تكسيرا لقاعدتك وأيضا أنها قاصدة للناس على شرط الجمع مطابقةً للأصل المذكور

وولرد على شبهة سورة الشمس فى وما سواها مع أنه فى التفسير مذكور أن أول الأقوال فى هذه الآية أن (ما) هنا المصدرية أى والنفس وتسويتها كما فى تفسير الحافظ بن كثير والإمام القرطبى ولكن لن نختلف ونعود لأساس أن ما قد تأتى لوصل اسم العاقل
وعن ما طاب لكم من النساء .. راجع القاعدة الرابعة وهنا المراد صفات العاقل وليس المقصود من طاب البتَّة ولكن المقصود ما طاب من الصفات كالبيضاء والسمراء والحسناء فما عائدة على الصفات

وأخيرا الهَدية التى أرفقها لك وادخرتها للنهاية لعلمى أنك لن تقتنع بكلامى وأن القاعدة السالفة ناقصة أو مستنقصة وغير كاملة والدليل على أنه قد تأتى ما للعاقل ومن لغير العاقل
أحب أن أذكر لك بيت شعرٍ يكسر هذه القاعدة التى استشهدت بها وها هو نص خارج عن القرآن الكريم :beee: :beee:  للعباس بن الأحنف بن الأسود الحنفىّ
بكيت على سرب القطا إذ مررن بي *** فـقلـت ومثلي بالبـكاء جـديــر
أسـرب القـطا هل من يعيـر جـنـاحَـه *** لعلي إلى من قد هويت أطيـر
 فجاوبــتنـي من فـــوق غصـن أراكــةٍ ***  ألا كـلـُّنـا يا مـسـتعيـر نُـعيـــر
و أي قـــطــاةٍ لــم تُـــعِـرْك جــنـاحَـهــا ***  تعيـش بـِذلٍّ و الجنـاحُ كسيـر

فلو لم تكن هذه قاعدة اصولية نحوية لما جاء بها الشاعر العباس بن الأحنف بن الأسود
فما قولك فى شاعر جاء بمن مخاطباً لغير العاقل وهو طائر القطا أو سرب القطا ( نوع من أنواع اليمام )

أنصحك بالتحرى قبل الخوض ومراجعة وضع علم النحو لأبى الأسود الدؤلى*
*------------------------------------------------*
*مع العلم بعد كلامى عن وضع علم النحو على يد أبو الأسود وتأكيدى وتكرارى لهذه النقطة لا أسلم من المماطلة وأشذكر بها مرات لتشابه الأسئلة والشبهات ولكن بصيغ شتى*
*----------------------------------------------------*
*وكررت بيت الشعر مرة أخرى**بكيت على سرب القطا إذ مررن بي *** فـقلـت ومثلي بالبـكاء جـديــر
أسـرب القـطا هل من يعيـر جـنـاحَـه *** لعلي إلى من قد هويت أطيـر
فجاوبــتنـي من فـــوق غصـن أراكــةٍ *** ألا كـلـُّنـا يا مـسـتعيـر نُـعيـــر
و أي قـــطــاةٍ لــم تُـــعِـرْك جــنـاحَـهــا *** تعيـش بـِذلٍّ و الجنـاحُ كسيـر*
*-------------------------------------------------------*
*وبالطبع بعدها اضطررت مرة أخرى لأن أنوه على ذلك*
*-----------------------------------------------------------*
*وراجع متى أُسس علم النحو ومن مؤسسه وما دينه وما العهد الذى أُسس فيه لتعلم من الذى بُنِىَ على الآخر بين النحو والقرآن

( فى هذه القطعة من لماذا أرفقتها ولم أرفق ما ؟ )*
:beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee:
*وكأننا لا نجيب ولا نرد بدليل وببرهان بعيد عن الإسلام بل من خارجه ومن التواريخ الغير إسلامية*


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

ثم أتحفنا pariah بهذا السؤال


> لا اخال ان المسلمين سيجدون الف تفسير وتفسير، ولكن سؤالي كان واضح، اذا كانت ما تعني من لماذا تم وضعها بالاصل في اللوح المحفوظ؟
> 
> من ناحيه ثانيه، والاهم، هل الحكم للغه العربيه ام للقرآن؟ يبدوا من الاجابات اعلاه، ان الشرح يستعين بالغه العربيه وقواعدها.


*والله التفسيرات ليست من الإسلام حتى تقول هذا الكلام بل مقتبسة من شعر وأدب وأصول نحو
أما عن السؤال الذى يخص باللوح المحفوظ ما هو اللوح المحفوظ الذى تتكلم عنه لا أفهم السؤال بل ليس له معنى !!!  هل أنت تعلم اللوح المحفوظ من الأصل ؟؟ سؤال عجيب

أما عن هل الحكم للغة العربية أم للقرآن فأعتقد أنى أخبرت أنه تم تأسيس علم النحو إستنادا للقرآن الكريم أى القرآن الأصل وقبل وضع علم النحو فوضعت اللغة بناء على هذا الأصل وهو القرآن واستنادا ومرجعا ورجوعا إليه
سأترك لك الإجابة ولا أعتقد أن الجواب عويص*:a82: :dntknw:


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*وبكل فخر جاء pariah يقول*


> لا اجابه من اهل اللغه


*مع العلم بأن السؤالين الأول ليس له معنى والثانى مجاب عليه من قبل فلا اسئلة من الأصل*


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> هل أنت تعلم اللوح المحفوظ من الأصل


*نجيبك من شريعتك
اللوح المحفوظ" 
الذي محله " السماء السابعة " 
الملاك " إسرافيل " حارس اللوح والحاجب الهائل :" هذا حاجب الرب ، وأقرب خلق الله منه
 واللوح المحفوظ بين عينيه من ياقوتة حمراء 
 فإذا تكلم الرب تبارك وتعالى بالوحي ضرب اللوح جبينه فنظر فيه 
 إنه لأدنى خلق الرحمن منه ، وبينه وبينه تسعون حاجباً من النور ، يقطع دونها الأبصار ما يعد ولا يوصف "  ويوصف اللوح المحفوظ أن " له طرفان طرف على العرش وطرف على جبهة إسرافيل
 وإسرافيل الذي يحمل القرآن إلى جبرائيل ، وهو أقرب المخلوقات من الرب إذ يبعد عنه " مسيرة ألف عام " 
هذا هو المفهوم الاسلامي للوح المحفوظ
ولكن سؤالنا
الحيوان الداجن الذي اكل اية الرجم هل كانت موجودة في اللوح
والنصوص الكثيرة التي احرقها عثمان فهل ايضا كانت موجودة في اللوح
وهل كان منقط عندما كان في اللوح
وهل كان مشكل في اللوح المحفوظ
اسئلة بحاجة الى اجوبة كثيرة ولكن للاسف لامجيب​*


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

سأعود للرد بعد الإنتهاء على الأسئلة الآنفة


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> سأعود للرد بعد الإنتهاء على الأسئلة الآنفة


*منتظرينك  خذ وقتك​*


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*ثم أتحفنا مرة أخرى ليقول*


> ما افصح وابلغ؟
> 
> وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا


*استفهام غريب
ولكن على كل حال والحمد لله انتقلنا من شبهة أن فيها خطأ أصبحنا نستفهم ما أفصحها
والإجابة أنه مادام لا يوجد خطأ فهذه فصاحة فهل كل كلمة مكتوبة شرط فيها أن تكون بها فصاحة فى منظورك أنت
فهى فيها فصاحة فى معناها وأنت لا تدركون المعنى ونظرا لحديثنا عن اللغة فلا أعتقد أن هناك عاقل يطلب فى كل حركة وسكنة فصاحة*
*أيضا سؤال ليس له معنى*
*وهناك وجه آخر كم وجوه الفصاحة*
*أعتقد أنه عندما يُخاطب القوم بلسانهم وكما يدونون فى أشعارهم ويتبارون به فى سوق عُكاظ أهل اللغة المحترفين أبلغ من أن يأتى وفقا لعموم قواعد النحو التى وضعت لاحقا على يد بشر وفى نفس الوقت أنها لم تخالف قواعد اللغة الموضوعة فهنا وافقت القواعد وإن كانت فى بعض الحالات ووافقت لسان القوم فضلا عن موافقتها لعموم القواعد النحوية فقط فمن الطبيعى أنه عندما أقول كلمة موافقة لقواعد النحو لا تكون إعجازا فهذا العادى ولكن إن جاءت موافقة للقواعد وجاءت فى لسان أقوام محترفون فى اللغة وفى أسلوب مخصص للمبارزة بينهم فهذه الفصاحة والبلاغة*



> > فهناك حالات تقوم فيها من بدور ما أى تستخدم للغير عاقل
> > وحالات تُستخدم فيها ما للعاقل
> > الحالات التى تستخدم فيها ما للعاقل
> > 1-- إذا اختلط العاقل بغير العاقل
> ...


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

إذا لم يعمل معك الرابط قم بنسخ هذا وضعه فى شريط العناوين

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...اعد+نحوية"+ما+للعاقل&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=eg


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*



> لاحظي: قمتي بالرد وليس الاجابه. سالتك سؤال، هل نستطيع ان نحكم على القرآن بالق{ىن اذا كنا لا نستطيع الحكم عليه من قواعد اللغه العربيه؟ ردك على السؤال غير متصل بالموضوع. على كل الاحوال...


*تم الرد*



> ليست القواعد إلا قوانين مستنبطة من طائفة من كلام العرب الذين لم تفسد سلائقهم.





> تقولين القرآن نزل باللغه العربيه الفصيحه؟ اي لغه منهم؟ جلال الدين السيوطي في البرهان في علوم القرآن يقول بان في القرآن من لغة العرب 50 لغه...فتأملي. هذه المشكله رقم واحد.
> فيما وقع فيه بغير لغة الحجاز
> http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...=156&CID=15#s1





> المشكله الثانيه والاهم، نزل القرآن بلغة قريش، وقريش لا تهمز، فمت اين جاء الهمز في القرآن؟
> في تخفيف الهمز
> http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...=156&CID=12#s3





> تقولين القرآن نزل باللغه العربيه الفصيحه؟ اي لغه منهم؟ جلال الدين السيوطي في البرهان في علوم القرآن يقول بان في القرآن من لغة العرب 50 لغه...فتأملي. هذه المشكله رقم واحد.
> فيما وقع فيه بغير لغة الحجاز
> http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...=156&CID=15#s1



*أولا : كل ما في القرآن من كلام لا يخرج عن أن يكون إما كلاما عربيا أصيلا وإما أن يكون كلاما معربا دخل على اللغة العربية وتفاعل معها وأصبح جزءًا منها فليس في كلام العرب سوى هذين النوعين من الكلام ( كلام عربي أصيل ) و ( كلام معرب )
ثانيا : استعارة اللغات من بعضها البعض من سنن الاجتماع البشري، وهي دليل على حيوية اللغة وتفاعلها؛ وهذه الظاهرة (ظاهرة استعارة اللغات من بعضها) شائعة في لغات الناس اليوم، وليس في هذا ما يُنكر أو يُستنكر، ومن كان على علم أو إلمام بتاريخ اللغات العالمية اليوم كالفرنسية والألمانية والإنجليزية والعربية تبين له مصداق هذه الحقيقة
ثالثا : الكلمات التي دخلت على العربية ثم أصبحت كلمات مألوفة الاستعمال تصبح كلمات عربية في لسان العرب وعرفهم اللغوي وإن لم يكن كلام عربي الأصل فهو بالإجماع كلام عربي الاستعمال حيث إن تواتر استعماله جعله من جملة نسيج تلك اللغة ومن ضمن نسقها العام وما أكثر الكلمات غير العربية التي قد هُجر أصلها وصارت كلمات عربية بالاستعمال
رابعا : ويدل على دخولها في كلام العرب إدراجها في معاجم اللغة العربية واستخدمها في كلام الناس، وهذا كاف للتدليل على أنها أصبحت من لسان العرب وليست غريبة عنه
خامسا : لا شك فى أن القرآن نزل بلسان عربي وكفى فاسم العرب يتناول جميع القبائل تناولا واحدا يعني حجازها ويمنها وكل مكان آخر من جزيرة العرب

سادسا: قال الله أنه أنزل هذا القرآن عربيا ولم يقل أنزلناه قرشيا فكما ذكرت الأخت فراشة وذكرت أنا أنه جاء بلسان العرب آنذاك وعربيتهم الأصلية ومالعربة وبلسان عربى مبين على وجه العموم وليس بلسان قرشى
فجعل الله، عز وجل القرآن المنزل على الرسول المرسل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عربياً لأنه نسبه إلى العرب الذين انزله بلسانهم وهم النبي والمهاجرون والأنصار الذين صيغة لسانهم لغة العرب، في باديتها وقراها، العربية، وجعل النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، عربياً لأنه من صريح العرب
فنزل القرآن نزل بلغة العربولسانهم وعلى اساليب بلاغتهم فكانوا كلهم يفهمونه ويعلمون معانيه في مفرداته وتراكيبه
سابعا : أن ما قاله بعض الصحابة أن القرآن نزل بلغة قريش أن معظمة نزل بلغة قريش وقال نولدكة و أن القول بنزول القرآن بلسان قريش إنما ظهر في العصر الأموي لاظهار عصبيته منها على الأنصار ونظراً لكون القرآن كتاب الله فلادعاء نزوله بلغة قريش أهمية كبيرة بالنسبة لهم ولتأييد سياستهم المناهضة للأنصار والقحطانيين
ثامنا : ولو كان القرآن قد نزل بلسان قريش لما احتاج الناس الى الشعر للاستشهاد به على فهم المشكل والغريب وكان عليهم الرجوع إلى شعر قريش ونثرهم للاستشهاد به في توضيح ما فيه من مشكل وغريب لا إلى شعر العرب وكلامم من غير قريش ثم إن في قولهم بوجود مشكل وغريب فيه، وحروف خفي أمر فهمها على العلماء هو دليل في حد ذاته على انه لم ينزل بلسان قريش وانما بلسان عربي مببن فلو كان قد نزل بلسانهم لما خفي امره على رجالهم من مثل أبي بكر وعمر وغيرهما من رجال قريش
تاسعا: وردا على سؤال وهو من أين جيئ بالهمز والإجابة أن أهل نجد كانوا يهمزن

فهذا ردا على كلامك فى أن القرآن نزل بلغة قريش وبناءا عليه فباقى استدلالاتك فاسدة على همز قريش ونزل القرآن بأى لغة وأن القرآن نزل فيه 50 لغة من لغات العرب القرآن معظمه بلغة قريش والخمسون لغة الباقين وإن صح الكلام لا يكون معنى ذلك إلا الإقتباس من اللغة لا يكون إلا بكلمة أو بشئ صغير فلو افترضنا ان كل لغة مقتبس منها كلمة أو اثنين أو حتى ثلاثة من الخمسين لغة سيصبح هناك مائة وخمسين كلمة ليست من لغة عرب قريش الذى أوضحنا من قبل أن القرآن نزل بلسان عربى وليس بلسان قرشى وكلمة عرب شاملة وجامعة
قالقرآن كان بلسان عربى بلسان العرب كافة ولا نقصر الإستشهاد على القرآن بلغة قريش فقط ولا نقيده بها فلغة القرآن غير مقصورة على لغة قريش
فتفسد جميع استدلالاتك لأنها مبنية على اعتقاد ان القرآن كله نزل بلغة قريش ولا يتعارض مع كلام الشيخ السيوطى لأنه لا يرى مشلكة فى أن قريش لم تهمز وأن هناك كلمات خارجة عن لغة قريش ووجود 50 لغة لأنه يعلم أن القرآن لا يقتصر على قريش وليش قرشى بل عربى




			المشكله الثالثه والاهم بكثير، نزل القرآن بلغة قريش ولكنه جمع وقرا بلغة نجد. فهل لغة نجد افصح ام فصيح اللغه العربيه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مع أنى معى الرد بالدليل ولكنى أقول لك ما دليلك على هذا الكلام هات برهانك حتى أتمكن من الرد والرد موجود والحمد لله



			كلام غير منطقي، لان في القرآن كلمات غير عربيه كما هو معروف. واذا كان القرآن اصيل، فانه لا يحتاج الى دخيل. واذا سلمنا كما يزعم بعض اهل التعجيز بان هذه الكلمات الاعجميه قد عربت، اذن قواعد اللغه العربيه لا علاقه لها بالعجم، وخصوصا ان القرآن "نزل" من اللوح المحفوظ!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سبق وشرح لك أن القرآن نزل بلسان العرب وقت ذلك ولا تجعلنا ندور حول محور واحد وقد ذكرت الرد على هذا الجزئية  فى الثمان نقاط السابق ذكرهم وأذكرك أن كلام العرب كلام عربى أصيل وكلام دخل على اللغة العربية وتفاعل معها وأصبح جزءًا منها وذكرت أن الكلمات التي دخلت على العربية ثم أصبحت كلمات مألوفة الاستعمال تصبح كلمات عربية في لسان العرب وعرفهم اللغوي وإن لم يكن كلام عربي الأصل فهو بالإجماع كلام عربي الاستعمال حيث إن تواتر استعماله جعله من جملة نسيج تلك اللغة ومن ضمن نسقها العام ولو لم يكن كذلك لما أدخلت هذه الكلمات فى الشعر العربى لو اعتبرت هذه الكلمات غير عربية

أما عن نقطة اللوح المحفوظ سأجيب عليها لاحقا فى إجابة واحدة ردا عليك وردا على فريد فى آخر الردود ان شاء الله*


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*أما عن*


> اذا كانت ما تعني من لماذا تم وضعها بالاصل في اللوح المحفوظ؟


*وعن*


> اذن قواعد اللغه العربيه لا علاقه لها بالعجم، وخصوصا ان القرآن "نزل" من اللوح المحفوظ!!


*وعن*


> نجيبك من شريعتك
> اللوح المحفوظ"
> الذي محله " السماء السابعة "
> الملاك " إسرافيل " حارس اللوح والحاجب الهائل :" هذا حاجب الرب ، وأقرب خلق الله منه
> ...


*إهدأ يا رجل ما هذا الذى يجعلك تتأسف وما هذا الذى لا مجيب
مع العلم أنى أعلم أنك لا تعلم شئ عن اللوح المحفوظ إلا الأحرف التى اقتبستها
كفى بمشاركتك لغط وتخريف فليس به ولا معلومة واحدة صحيحة على الإطلاق
أراء زاهوا بنفسك ومفتخرا وكأنك تعلم عن الإسلام بل وتنتظر إجابتى وكأنك صاحب حجة*

*أولا *: *فاللوح المحفوظ ليس على جبهة إسرافيل أو بين عينيه فكل الأحاديث الواردة فى شأن هذا الموضوع إما منكرة أو باطلة أو ضعيفة أكثر درجات الضعف أو متروكة*

*عن أنـس في قـوله عـز وجل (( بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ )) قال اللوح المحفوظ لوح في جبهة إسرافيل*
*خلاصة الدرجة : منكر *

*((  إن اللوح المحفوظ الذي ذكر الله بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ في جبهة إسرائيل ))*
* خلاصة الدرجة: ضعيف*

*عن أنس قال ((  اللوح المحفوظ في جبهة إسرافيل ))* *خلاصة الدرجة: لا يثبت إسناده*

*إذا فكل باقى المعلومات مزعومة وباطلة وخاطئة على أن طرف اللوح فى جبهة إسرافيل و طرف على العرض وأن اللوح والكلام عن الياقوتة الحمراء على جبهة إسرافيل

ثانيا : عن أن اللوح المحفوظ فى السماء السابعة فلا أعلم أصل لهذه المعلومة البتة طيلة حياتى وفى دراستى للدين الإسلامى
فالكلام كثير عن موقع اللوح المحفوظ فقيل بالملأ الأعلى وقيل فى الهواء فوق السماء السابعة وقيل بعد سدرة المنتهى وقيل خلق بعد القلم قبل خلق السماوات والأرض والله تعالى أعلم ولم يبلغنى أبدا مع بحثى المكثف ولم يصادفنى أنه فى السماء السابعة والله تعالى أعلم

ثالثا : لم أسمع قط عن أن إسرافيل أدنى الخلائق لله البتّة ولا تسعون حاجبا من النور
ولم أسمع قط أن جبريل يتلقى القرآن من أحد من الملائكة بل ورد فى الأحاديث الصحيحة أن جبريل يسمع صوت الله من السماء السابعة*

*فأنت جئت بهذه معلومات من كتاب بحار الأنوار الجامعة لدرر أخبار الأئمة الأطهار لشيخ الشيعة محمد باقر المجلسى وعجبا لإستدلالاتكم الفاسدة*
*ولقد قمت أنت باقتباس هذه المعلومات الفاسدة المزورة من الموقع الفاسد سيرفانت13*
*فأنت كما قلت لا تعلم شيئا بل تنقل وتجئ فى النهاية لتلقى علينا بمخلفات وتقول هذا هو معتقد الإسلام عن اللوح المحفوظ*

*أما عن الأسئلة التى يستطيع أى طفل مسلم الإجابة عليها وتزعم بأنه لا مجيب وعجبا فأنت لم تنتظر حتى الإجابة فقد قمت بالسؤال وكتبت لا مجيب فى نهايته* :thnk0001: 
*فالرد كله واحد وهو أن اللوح المحفوظ علم الله الذى لا يتغير ويحتوى على القدر الذى يتغير بالدعاء والتوسل إلى الله فمن كانت ستصيبه مصيبه ودعا الله أن يصرفها عنه فصرفها الله عنه بالدعاء
كل ذلك مسجل فى اللوح المحفوظ أن هذا العبد كانت مقدرة له مصيبة وسبق لعلم الله أنه سيدعو ثم يصرف عنه البلاء بإذنه
وقس على ذلك كل ما تدعون فقد سبق علم الله تعالى مثلا على مسألة تنقيط القرآن الكريم أنه سينقط وسيتلى منقطا فذلك فى اللوح المحفوظ أنه سينقط وسيتلى منقطا بعد ذلك فسبق ذلك لعلم الله جل وعلا
فلو كنت سأرسب وكان مقدرا لى أن أرسب ودعوت الله بالنجاح فنجحنى ونجحت كل هذا مسجل فى اللوح المحفوظ لأن ذلك سبق لعلم الله تعالى بأنى سأدعوا وسيتغير ذلك القدر الذى يغيره الله برحمته القدر الذى هو جزء من اللوح المحفوظ
فاللوح المحفوظ مدون به كل شئ ما كان وما سيكون وما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون*

*أعتقد أن جواب كل الإستفهامات فيما أرفقته
فللرد على أول اقتباس ( لماذا تم وضعها فى اللوح المحفوظ ) لو أجبت على هذه الجملة وحدها سأقول وضعت لسبق علم الله كل شئ حتى تغير الأقدار وتغير الأحداث لأنه علم الله المسبق

أما الإقتباس الأول **إذا نظرنا له كسؤال عام وهو ( لماذا تم وضع كذا فى اللوح المحفوظ ) ستكون الإجابة على هذا السؤال التى أرفقتها بالأعلى
ولكن استفسار السائل عن لماذا تم وضع ( ما ) بدل من ( من ) للتعبير عن العاقل وأن القرآن نزل من اللوح المحفوظ ينم عن عدم العلم باللوح المحفوظ من الأصل وهو يعتقد أن أن الله قدر فأخطأ التقدير وجرت الأمور على عكس ما قدر
وتبعه فى سلسلة من المعلومات المغلوطة الفاسدة فريد لكى يلقى علينا بإطلالة كلها إفتراء
فاللوح المحفوظ مدون به ما ما كان وما سيكون وما لم يكن لو كان سوف يكون 
وهو علم الله المسبق بالأقدار التى يمر به الزمن حتى قيام الساعة بما فيه من كل ما تستفهمون عنه*


----------



## muslim533 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغة العربية والاسلام*

*لمن كان يريد التكلم عليه يمراجعة الردود صفحة 7 و 8*


----------

